# Vögel an der Futterstelle 2015



## axel (15. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Vogelfreunde

Heut hatte ich mal etwas Zeit um das Futterhaus zu beobachten.

Hier sind zwei Stieglitze zu sehen

 

Hier eine Blaumeise und eine Kohlmeise

 

Als letztes noch einmal eine Blaumeise und ein Jungstieglitz
 

Ich hoffe ich bekomme Morgen noch weitere Vogelarten vor die Linse .

lg
axel


----------



## samorai (15. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Axel!
Deine Foto's sind klasse!
Ich habe schon zweimal einen Eisvogel bei mir am Teich gesehen, der hat bestimmt die Lage etwas gecheckt! Wenn er sitzt ist sein "Neon-blaues" Federkleid recht unsichtbar, dafür "leuchtet" es um so mehr wenn er davon fliegt. Leider gibt es von den kleinen Racker keine Fotos, war total überrascht das er sich so nah an die "Menschheit" ran traut.
In natura habe ich einen vor gut und gerne 8 Jahren gesehen.
Ist der Eisvogel Einzelgänger?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## geoigl (16. Jan. 2015)

axel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bekomme Morgen noch weitere Vogelarten vor die Linse .
> axel


 
hallo axel
schöne fotos!
Du hast gestern schon weitere Vogelarten vor die Linse bekommen!
Der "linke" Vogle am
vierten foto ist ein Grünfinkweibchen und kein junger Stieglitz!

lg geoigl


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Jan. 2015)

moin Axel,
klasse Bilder, Stieglitze gibt es hier nicht wirklich oft.
Dafür sind Grünfinken zuhauf und Meisen sämtlicher Gattungen ebenfalls reichlich zu sehen.
Aber wie es dann oft so ist.... genau dann habe ich die Kamera gerade nicht zur Hand 
Muss mich auch mal wieder richtig auf die Lauer legen....


----------



## axel (16. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Ron

Einen Eisvogel hab ich mal in einem Naturschutzgebiet nach einem Fisch tauchen sehen .
Er hat sich dann aber Versteckt als ich meine Fotokamera bereit hatte .
An meinem Teich könnte  er aber auch gern mal kurz vorbeischauen 

Hallo geoibl
Schön das Du das Grünfinkweibchen erkannt hast 
Ich hatte mir die Beschreibung bei Wiki durchgelesen und ihn nicht richtig erkannt.

Hallo Eva Maria

Da bin ich schon gespannt auf Deine Fotos von den geflügelten Gartenbesuchern .

Heut hab ich nur ein Foto, es ist ein Kleiber

 


Mir fallen 17 Vogelarten ein die ich schon einmal in meinem Garten begrüßen konnte .
Mal sehen wer sich von Piepmätzen dieses Jahr noch von mir fotografieren läßt.


Freut mich das Euch die Fotos gefallen haben . Sie sind durchs Fenster aufgenommen worden .

Nun freu ich mich schon auf Eure tollen Fotos. 

lg axel


----------



## pema (17. Jan. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
für Kurzentschlossene: http://www.nabu.de/aktionenundprojekte/stundederwintervoegel/index.html .
Morgen ist der letzte Tag.
petra


----------



## Dieter_B (19. Jan. 2015)

Endlich hab ich ihn auch mal erwischt.


----------



## axel (19. Jan. 2015)

Klasse Foto Dieter 

Den Eichelhäher und die Taube hast Du ja prima erwischt !

Ich konnte heut ein Rotkehlchen fotografieren

 

Einen Tannenhäher , da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher er war aber ziemlich groß . 12 cm von unterem Krallenende bis zur oberen Kopfkante
Weiß es jemand genauer ?

 

Und als letztes noch  einen den ich keinen Namen geben kann.
Wie heist der Kleine ?  Dank Dieter ein Grünfink ! Bei dem hab ich wohl echt ein Problem 

 

lg
axel


----------



## Dieter_B (19. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Axel, das auf dem 3. Bild dürfte ein Grünfink sein.
Den Eichelhäher möchte ich eigentlich mal beim baden in der Tränke erwische, hat der 2. kurz vorher gemacht, hatte aber keine Kamera parat.


----------



## geoigl (19. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Axel, muss mich nochmal kurz wichtig machen! Tannenhäher ist es leider keiner
am zweiten Bild, dafür kannst du die weibliche Amsel von deiner 17 Punkte-Liste steichen!
und anstatt des vermeindlichen Grünfinken auf Foto 3  kannst du ein Buchfinkweibchen notieren!!

lg


----------



## axel (19. Jan. 2015)

Hallo geoigl

Vielen Dank für Deinen Rat ! Na den Buchfink hab ich garnicht auf meiner Liste 
Wenn das so weitergeht werden es noch mehr als 17 Arten .


lg
axel


----------



## Dieter_B (20. Jan. 2015)

Ist das Buchfinkenweibchen nicht ehr grauer?
Das 3. Bild ist ein Buchfink, laut Wiki.

   
Links Grünfink, rechts Dompfaffweibchen ?
Man, ich brauch ne Brille.
Naja bei dem Vogel hab ich wenigstens keine probleme.


----------



## axel (21. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Vogelfreunde

Wer bin ich ???

Bin ich das Buchfinkmänchen ?

        

Das Buchfinkweibchen wurde ja schon von geoigl erkannt.
Mich wundert es nur das er keine blaue Farbe am Kopf hat .Wie bei anderen Fotos im Internet

lg
axel


----------



## geoigl (21. Jan. 2015)

Servus Axel
knapp daneben!
Die blaue Farbe fehlt weil es sich um einen Bergfinken handelt.
(Männchen im Schlichtgefieder)!
Rechtzeitig zur Brutzeit färbt sich der Kopf dann schwarz...

lg


----------



## axel (21. Jan. 2015)

Hallo geoigl
Vielen Dank für Deinen Rat 

Damit hätte ich hier im flachen Land Brandenburg überhaupt nicht gerechnet .
Daher freue ich mich besonders das der Bergfink bei mir auch zu Hause ist .

lg
axel


----------



## geoigl (21. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Axel!
Zufrüh gefreut!
Zuhause ist er in .de nicht. Er ist viellmehr ein Wintergast aus
dem Norden, und z.Z. in teils riesigen Schwärmen in Mitteleuropa auf Futtersuche!
Also ein Zugvogel!
Im Frühjahr verzieht er sich wieder in die skandinavischen Birkenwälder...

lg


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Jan. 2015)

Hallo, Dieter
Wo hast Du denn die hübschen Häuschen her?
Gefallen mir!
Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Dieter_B (22. Jan. 2015)

Na aus dem Netz, aber die Person die die Häuschen gebaut hat stellt die nicht mehr her, sind zu aufwändig. Leider.
Hat er in seiner kleinen Werkstatt gebastelt.
Sind aber ehr was zur zierde, eigentlich nicht so geeignet als Futterstelle.


----------



## Tanny (22. Jan. 2015)

Bei uns gibt es die Häuschen im Gartencenter (Bellandris)

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Dieter_B (22. Jan. 2015)

Ja Kirstin, das sind die teuren, der Heimwerker von dem wir die haben hat so ähnliche nachgebaut. Billiger.
Macht das aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Tanny (23. Jan. 2015)

Hurra! Endlich habe ich wieder eine Camera, mit der ich vernünftig ranzoomen kann 

Hier meine erste "Übungsausbeute" :


----------



## Tanny (23. Jan. 2015)

und weiter:


----------



## karsten. (23. Jan. 2015)

schön , dass Du keine Probleme mit den Schwarzen hast !


----------



## Tanny (23. Jan. 2015)

oh ist das ein tolles Bild ! 
Hast Du ihn aufgezogen?

Nein, ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme mit ihnen. 
Bei mir nisten alljährlich eine große Kolonie Saatkrähen vorne in den Bäumen, neben dem Haus ein Pärchen Rabenkrähen und hinten an der Koppel bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich da mal einen Raben oder eine Dohle gesehen habe....

Ich mag im Gegenteil diese gefiederten Freunde sogar sehr gerne - sie schützen meine Hühner davor, dass die Greifvögel zu aufdringlich werden 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## karsten. (23. Jan. 2015)

Hallo
die ... ist inzwischen frei
 


 




jetzt sind es nur noch Vier   ........









mfG


----------



## Tanny (23. Jan. 2015)

die sind ja zauberhaft! - mach doch mal einen kleinen Aufzuchtbericht - das finde ich immer sehr hilfreich, wenn man irgendwann plötzlich mal selbst mit Pfleglingen der jeweiligen Vogelart konfrontiert ist.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## geoigl (24. Jan. 2015)

Liebe Vogelfreunde, steuere auch mal ein paar Fotos von meiner Futterstelle bei!
Füttere schon seit Jahren (m)einen Feldsperlingschwarm dieser ist schon auf über 100 Vögel angewachsen, ausserdem kann ich heute noch Amsel, Buchfink, und Blaumeise bieten! lg


----------



## Tanny (24. Jan. 2015)

...und ein paar weitere, die ich "erwischt" habe


----------



## Tanny (26. Jan. 2015)

Am Wochenende habe ich bei meiner Mutter Fotos an der Futterstelle gemacht. 
Wir liegen nur ca 8 km auseinander - trotzdem sind bei Mutter ganz andere "Gäste" 
Manchmal hat sie dort bis zu 30 Dompfaffen gleichzeitig - bei mir hat sich noch nie einer gezeigt:


----------



## Petta (29. Jan. 2015)

Habe neuerdings Kleiber und Dompfaffen zu Gast.
Auch Eichhörnchen stellen sich wieder ein.
Hatte leider keinen Knipskasten zur Hand


----------



## Tanny (29. Jan. 2015)

Heute hatte ich ein besonderes Schauspiel in der Nähe der Futterstelle......

                

...ob der Sperber sich da eine kleine Taube oder einen ziemlich fetten Feldsperling einverleibt hat, konnte ich an der kleinen handvoll verbliebener Daunenreste nicht mehr feststellen.....


----------



## pema (7. Feb. 2015)

Es wird wohl keine Taube gewesen sein....da bleibt mehr als eine Handvoll von Federn - wie ich leider in meinem Garten erst letztens sehen konnte.
petra


----------



## jolantha (11. Feb. 2015)

Bei mir ist immer noch laufend eine Überbesetzung durch die Spatzen. 
40 kg Futter hab ich schon durch, dazu etliches an Nußstangen, Meisenknödel und selbstgemachte Fettbälle 
Mit den Meisen bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, reichlich vorhanden, Kohl-, Blau-,Schwanz.- und Weidenmeisen. 
Gestern gabs den 1 sten Kleiber , und mein einziges Rotkehlchen hält mir auch die Treue. 
Es gibt immer noch keine Grünfinken


----------



## Tanny (8. März 2015)

...da hat sich jemand eine ganz große Hütte zugelegt 

Die __ Stare sind wieder da!


----------



## misudapi (9. März 2015)

Hallo,
 ich habe mich im Badezimmer meiner Schwiegereltern auf der Lauer gelegt, da ich von unseren Fenstern keinen Einblick in den Garten habe.

Erwischt!  

Gruß Susanne


----------



## karsten. (9. März 2015)

Hallo 

am letzten Dienstag haben uns unsere osteuropäischen Wintergäste nach 4 Monaten 
ohne einen Abschiedsgruß von einem Tag auf den Anderen 
nach gefühlter  1 Tonne Erdnüsse und Taubenfutter verlassen 

bis dann


----------



## troll20 (9. März 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ..da hat sich jemand eine ganz große Hütte zugelegt


Na der Kuckkuck will doch auch noch mit rein und Eier legen 

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (9. März 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na der Kuckkuck will doch auch noch mit rein und Eier legen
> 
> LG René


Bei uns währen es wohl eher die Elstern


----------



## Lyliana (22. März 2015)

@karsten.  die Idee von Tanny, eine Art "Aufzucht-Beitrag" zu schreiben fände ich auch genial.

Wir hatten letztes Jahr leider einen Eichelhäher Teenager  im Garten der es nicht geschafft hat.
Er oder sie war leider schon viel zu schwach.

Und ich hab überall rumgefragt, und gesucht. Meist kam echt nur die beschissene Antwort "Der stirbt dir eh. Egal, wenn er nicht stirbt, stirbt das Jungtier welches er sich dann holt." ... mmmhhh... Raubvögel sind halt so.

Aber ich Vote mit, dass du mal sowas machst, wenn du davon Ahnung hast. 

Liebe Grüße
Mandy


----------



## karsten. (23. März 2015)

Mahlzeit

hier werden Sie geholfen

www.wildvogelhilfe

oder [DLMURL]http://www.wildvogelinfo[/DLMURL]

oder nach Arten Rabenvögel - defekter Link entfernt -  Tauben    usw.
oder richtig suchen unter     "wildvogel+hilfe"

ein paar unserer Patienten hab ich doch schon vorgstellt        
wir haben immer aufgelesene Viecher..........


die ausgeschriebenen "Auffangstationen"  *  sind alles Leute die Ahnung haben und auch IMMER weiterhelfen
(*es gibt nur Privatinitativen ! )
gaaanz wichtig keine Experimente , nicht jeder kann alles !
erstmal mit den richtigen Leuten kommunizieren !!!!!!


mfG


----------



## bilderzaehler (24. März 2015)

Ein Freund hat eine Futterstelle samt Tarnung errichtet, hier Bilder vom Bunt- und Grauspecht, außerdem vom Fasan.

LG ... Thomas


----------



## Tanny (24. März 2015)

Heute hat sich nicht an der Futterstelle, sondern am Fenster ein kleiner, hotmongesteuerter Starenmann 
in einem aussichtslosen Kampf verausgabt....


----------



## Tanny (24. März 2015)

der Kleine tat mir so leid 

Aber ich konnte ihm nicht helfen: 
Fenster abgedeckt....er zum nächsten Fenster
Alle Stallfenster mit Fett eingeschmiert......er hat weiter gemacht
__ Wasserschlauch auf die Fenster gehalten.....den Kleinen hat auch das Wasser auf dem Glas nicht abgehalten, 
sich selbst zu bekämpfen. 

Als es heute abend dunkel wurde, sass der Arme da immer noch - völlig erschöpft. 

Wenn er morgen noch da ist, werd ich wohl mal alle Stallfenster mit Schlamm beschmieren.....
...das kann ja keiner mit ansehen......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (25. März 2015)

Guten Morgen!

Leider kann man nicht differenzieren, was man an einem Beitrag mit "Gefällt mir" meint: Natürlich meine ich nicht den armen Vogel.

Kirstin,
Wahnsinn, unglaublich, Hut ab, davor, was du alles tust, damit sich das arme Tier nicht verletzt!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanny (25. März 2015)

.....uuups, da habe ich aber einen Fehler begangen 

Ich meinte natürlich "*Amsel*mann" und nicht "*Staren*mann"

Das lag wohl an der späten Tageszeit .......
die Starenmänner bekriegen sich zwar zur Zeit auch, 
aber die suchen sich echte Gegner......

Bearbeiten kann ich leider nicht mehr....

@Karin 
Verletzen wird er sich sicher nicht. 
Er fliegt ja nicht aus der Ferne gegen das Fenster, sondern springt 
immer dran hoch. 

Ich schätze die Verletzungsgefahr geringer ein, als wenn er mit einem echten anderen Männchen kämpft. 

(die Krähenabwehrspitzen von den Fensterbänken habe ich erstmal entfernt (ich hatte letztes Jahr 
zwei Krähen, die dort immer die Dichtungen aus den Fenstern pulten)). 

Aber der Kleine verausgabt sich so sehr....und es ist so "brotlose Kunst", was er da veranstaltet.....

Eigentlich müsste nur mal ein nettes Mädel vorbei kommen, was ihn "abschleppt"/"ablenkt" 

Er sitzt übrigends heute morgen schon wieder (oder immer noch?) am Fenster (einem anderen)....und 
schimpft und kämpft.....

Wenn man ihn vertreibt, geht er kurz was essen und sowie ich wieder auf ABstand bin, kämpft er wieder 
mit seinem Spiegelbild. 

Nur ein Gutes wird es haben: wenn er später mal gegen einen echten Konkurrenten kämpft,
ist er mit SIcherheit top im Training

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (25. März 2015)

...dem kleinen Matz ist wirklich nicht zu helfen!

Heute kämpfte er wieder den halben Tag gegen sich selbst. 
Mittags dann erschien ein fesches Amselmädchen und machte immer wieder sehr deutlich, dass 
sie an IHM interessiert ist......

(ich habe das stundenlang durchs Küchenfenster beobachten dürfen). 

Sie quasselte ihn an, hüpfte durch den Garten und tat wirklich alles, um seine Aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen

...und ER: sieht sie, hüpft von der Fensterbank runter, einige cm in ihre RIchtung, sagt irgendetwas, bleibt stehen, 
schaut sich um und wieder zu ihr und wieder zurück.....kehrt um und fliegt hoch zum Fenster um weiter zu 
kämpfen

Das wiederholte sich einige Male und ging mindestens 3 Std. 

Dann gab das Weibchen auf. 
Sie hüpfte noch einmal fast ganz bis zum Fenster, gab diverse Piepser von sich, sass einen Moment bewegungslos 
mit Blick auf den Amselmann....und dann flog sie schimpfend von dannen...........und ward nicht mehr gesehen.....

Und ER? Hat weiter sein Spiegelbild bekämpft.....

...so kann´s kommen, wenn ER nur Krieg im Kopf hat....dann merkt er gar nicht, dass SIE das Weite sucht.......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## karsten. (26. März 2015)

Moin

google mal unter    "amselmännchen spiegelbild"
oder "amselhahn spiegelbild"


mfG


----------



## Tanny (26. März 2015)

Karsten, das sind ja Hammergeschichten!

Dann werde ich die Fenster am Stall lieber nicht abkleben oder so. 
Da ist der Kleine wenigstens nicht gefährdet. 
Wenn er sich als nächstes sonst sein Spiegelbild im Tümpel aussucht, dann 
wird das bestimmt unangenehmer......

...mal schauen, wie lange er das noch durchhält......heute ist er wieder da......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Küstensegler (26. März 2015)

Ist doch klar, dass er wieder da ist.
Sein Nebenbuhler ist ja auch wieder in seinem Revier.
Wir hatten das gleiche mal mit einem Wippsteerd.
Der hat sich bei uns an den Autospiegeln und am Badezimmerfenster "ausgetobt".

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (27. März 2015)

...auch nicht "Futterstelle", aber nicht minder spannend 

Wie jedes Jahr um diese Zeit, verbringe ich jeden Morgen ca 30 Minuten mit dem Mistboy auf der Diele,
um all das alte Stroh vom Teppich zu fegen, was mein kleiner Zaunkönigmann über Nacht aus den
Fugen der Holzbohlen vom Heuboden gehackt hat.

Er hat es sich die letzten Jahre immer leicht gemacht:
auf der Diele hat er schnell und "achtlos" mehrere Höhlen in die Fugen gepickt und draussen
hat er ein kunstvolles Nest gebaut.

Wenn er dann mit seiner "Holden" zur Hausbesichtigung kam, zeigte er ihr erst die drei oder vier
"Löcher" auf der Diele, die sie alle ablehnte....und dann prtäsentierte er stolz seinen Superbau im
Knick....der sofort akzeptiert wurde 

Heute morgen - ich wieder am Fegen - und an völlig anderer Stelle, wo gar keine breiten Fugen sind,
ist die ganze Sitzecke mit Stroh berieselt.

Mein Blick geht natürlich nach oben.......

...und was entdecke ich:
   

...der Kleine hat sich ein Schwalbennest aus dem Vorjahr ausgesucht und baut das jetzt zum Zaunkönignest aus 

...und dass er sogar drin sass, als ich fotografierte, habe ich erst auf dem Foto gesehen.......

LG
Kirstin

p.s. der Kleine kommt durch das Katzenloch rein und raus .......


----------



## Tanny (31. März 2015)

Hier sind tatsächlich ein paar ganz "Harte", die sich trotz des heftigen Sturms raus und an die Futterstelle wagen. 
Der Hinflug ist lediglich etwas "holprig" 

          

...und er ist seit meinem letzten Bericht tatsächlich immer noch jeden Tag von morgens bis abends im Krieg.....
...selbst der Sturm hält ihn nicht ab:

    

 langsam glaube ich, dass sein Mädl irgendwo in der Nähe brütet und er sich die Zeit mit Revierverteidigung vertreibt.....


----------



## Lyliana (3. Apr. 2015)

Diese Frechen-Schimpfer sind bei uns zu Gast. Auch wenn wir im Garten werkeln. Und wenn mein Mann ihnen nichts zu Fressen hinhängt/legt, wird er gern mal angeschissen 
        

und den dürft ihr suchen


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2015)

Hallo!
Gestern hat der alte Alfred H.  Seine Vögel bei uns vorbei geschickt.
    Die __ Stare haben meinen alten"Galgenbaum " als Ruheplatz genutzt.
War ein ganz herrliches Krakehl!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2015)

Jetzt habe ich gestern Futtersack Nr. 3 angeliefert bekommen  wieder mit 25 kg . 
Im freien Handel gibts ja nichts mehr, da gibt es nur noch Ostereier.   
Dabei brauchen die Flieger ja grade jetzt noch was, bei diesem Schiet - Wetter


----------



## Tanny (4. Apr. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich gestern Futtersack Nr. 3 angeliefert bekommen  wieder mit 25 kg .



 wieso kommt mir das so bekannt vor?


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2015)

Servus

Ja, die Piepmatze futtern ganz schön. Aber wenn man so wie wir eine Ganzjahresfütterung betreiben, kommt halt einiges an Kilo zusammen.
Gerade jetzt wo es viele Jungvögel gibt/geben wird ist jede Hilfe für die Vögel willkommen. 

Heute konnte ich endlich einmal "unser" Rotkehlchen näher (lt. Exif 5,585m) ablichten.

  
Olympus OMD E-M1 + Panasonic Vario 100-300/4-5.6 @ 300mm; freihand, mit IBIS der E-M1 und kleinsten AF-Feld bei S-AF.
1/320, f5.6, Iso 320; mit DxO10 das ORF entwickelt (Prime-Entrauschung) und mit FixFoto auf 3001*1998 Pixel verkleinert und dezent geschärft)

Etwas später kam auch noch seit langer Zeit ein Bergfink vorbei. Zuletzt konnte ich einen am 02.01.2011 sichten.
Leider wollte er partout nicht näher zur Fütterung näher kommen, sodaß ein paar Ästchen sich dazwischen geschoben haben. 
Lt Exif war er, ja es war ein Männchen, 7,535m von der Kamera entfernt.

  
Olympus OMD E-M1 + Panasonic Vario 100-300/4-5.6 @ 300mm; freihand, mit IBIS der E-M1 und kleinsten AF-Feld bei S-AF.
1/400, f5.6, Iso 1600; mit DxO10 das ORF entwickelt (Prime-Entrauschung) und mit FixFoto auf 3001*1998 Pixel verkleinert und dezent geschärft)

Heute früh waren die Teiche wieder mit einer leichten Eisschicht überzogen und jetzt im Moment schneit es wieder bei uns  .

Unsere Piepmatze freuen sich gerade bei solch einem Wetter, wenn wir ihnen mit reichlich Futtergaben unter die Arme greifen .

Liebe Grüße und 
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (6. Apr. 2015)

Hurra  ....die ersten Bachstelzen sind da!

Gestern und heute habe ich mal viel Zeit mit "Ansitz" verbracht um zu schauen, was
sich hier so alles rund um die Futterstellen einfindet 

Teil 1: Bachstelzen, Buchfinken, Bussard, Fasan und Feldsperling:


----------



## Tanny (6. Apr. 2015)

Teil 2: 
Grünfink,   Haushahn, Haussperling, Kohlmeise, 
Rabenkrähe (die verrückt war nach dem Hundeknochen) und
Rehwild 
(welches neuerdings bis an die Koppelgrenze kurz vor der ersten Vogelfutterstelle kommen 
und sich auch schon am Vogelfutter bedient haben


----------



## Tanny (6. Apr. 2015)

Teil 3:

Ringeltaube, Rotkehlchen, Sperlinge und Finken, __ Star:

             



noch nicht mit der Kamera "erwischt", aber ebenfalls gestern und heute an der Futterstelle waren:

Blaumeise, Amsel, Eichelhäher, Elster, Sperber, Specht, Saatkrähe, Türkentaube  und Zaunkönig.


----------



## Tanny (8. Apr. 2015)

Hallo an alle Vogel-Interessierten, 

ich habe gerade eine absolut phantastische, extrem informative und umfangreiche Seite rund um 
Vögel entdeckt, die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte: 

http://www.brodowski-fotografie.de/

...wenn Ihr da runter scrollt und "Vogelsteckbriefe" anklickt, dann findet Ihr ein wahres Eldorado an Infos und Fotos 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## manu sporti (8. Apr. 2015)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> moin Axel,
> klasse Bilder, Stieglitze gibt es hier nicht wirklich oft.
> Dafür sind Grünfinken zuhauf und Meisen sämtlicher Gattungen ebenfalls reichlich zu sehen.
> Aber wie es dann oft so ist.... genau dann habe ich die Kamera gerade nicht zur Hand
> Muss mich auch mal wieder richtig auf die Lauer legen....





axel schrieb:


> Klasse Foto Dieter
> 
> Den Eichelhäher und die Taube hast Du ja prima erwischt !
> 
> ...



ich bin ein kleiner Vogel mich findet man nicht


----------



## karsten. (8. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

die Viecher sind schon so vertraut
Rabenkrähe ,Katze und Bussard auf 5m ........


           



und deren derzeitige "Futterstelle"
ist Indoor .........  wie man sieht   


   

Infrarot-flächen-heizung und beheizte Sitzstange .........


----------



## Tanny (12. Apr. 2015)

Heute war ich mal wieder bei meiner Mutter und habe gleich ein paar Bilder mitgebracht: 

                    

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (12. Apr. 2015)

Servus Vogelfreunde

Heute war seit langem wieder einmal ein Staren-Pärchen da ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (19. Apr. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
das sind ja wieder tolle Fotos.
Ich habe heute mal die Distelfinken erwischt (farblich nicht ganz passend).
 
 

Schon viel dezenter:
 

Aber mein persönliches Highlight heute - ein Zwerg bei der Arbeit. Und endlich weiß ich, wer immer die Fußmatte so schön von den Hundehaaren säubert
 

 

 

petra


----------



## Tanny (19. Apr. 2015)

gestern und heute hatte ich zwei tolle Szenen vor der Kamera 

Erst der kleine "Baby" Grünfink.
Er sass unter dem Knödelspender, wo ein Alttier genüsslich speiste: 

  

Der Kleine mühte sich endlos ab, nahm immer wieder Anlauf und versuchte, auch an den 
Knödeln zu landen, traute sich aber nicht, zu "landen": 

          

Irgendwann nach zahllosen Fehlversuchen, schaffte der Kleine es dann kurz - leider konnte ich davon kein 
Bild mehr machen, weil mein Akku leer war. 


Heute waren dann da noch die Sperlinge, die am RoundPen Rand ein ausgiebiges Sandbad nahmen: 

      

LG
Kirstin


----------



## geoigl (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
junge Grünfinken gibts um diese Jahreszeit noch nicht! Der Vogel auf deinem Bild ist ein adultes Männchen, vermutlich krank oder verletzt!!

lg


----------



## Tanny (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo geoigl,

danke für den Hinweis 

Verletzt war es definitiv nicht und krank auch nicht, denn er ist nachher mit den anderen
2 normal im Garten von dannen geflogen und später ebenso mit den anderen wieder aufgetaucht.

Ein krankes oder verletztes Tier wirkt vom Verhalten/von der Ausstrahlung auch völlig anders, als dieser kleine Kerl.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es ggf. eher ein Alttier ist und wenn ja, warum er sich so verhielt.....

Ich weiss nur, dass ich hier um diese Jahreszeit normalerweise überhaupt noch gar keine Singvogel-
Nachzucht habe.

Dieses Jahr ist alles anders.
Wir haben bereits im März die ersten Eltern anbettelnden Finken im Gebüsch gehabt und
eine Kohlmeisenfamilie ist vor ca 2 Wochen  ausgeflogen.

Das ist mehr als ungewöhnlich für hier....aber ich vermute, das war der milde Winter.
Immerhin hatten wir auch Ende Januar schon die ersten Stubenfliegen und Mücken und Co.

....und leider leider auch eine massive Mäuse und Rattenplage 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## geoigl (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin
der Grünfink am Boden (Foto) ist ein ausgefärbtes Männchen. Junge Grünfinken sind wie Weibchen gefärbt!

Junge Meisen im März bist du dir sicher?! Wo bist du z.H.
Meisen brauchen eine Menge Insekten um ihre Jungen groß zu bekommen! Ohne Blätter an den Bäumen
bezweifle ich das sehr. Habe schon öfters erlebt das Meisnen im Sommer nach 2-3 Regentagen die JV in
Stich gelassen haben, weil das Futter zu knapp wurde.

Und die Finken warten mit der Aufzucht der JV in der Regel bis die ersten halbreifen Samenstände zur
Verfügung stehen. Ausser es waren Kreuzschnabel, die haben um diese Jahrezeit schon die zweite Brut durch!!

Finkenpärchen füttern sich um diese Jahrzeit  gegenseitig, vielleicht hast du das beobachtet!

lg Georg


----------



## Tanny (20. Apr. 2015)

@Georg, 
 ja, bei den Blaumeisen bin ich mir mehr als sicher.

Der Nistkasten ist keine 5 Meter von unserer Kaffee-Ecke weg an der Garage. 
Da haben wir alles von Anfang bis Ende minutiös beobachten können 


(nebenan sind die Kohlmeisen ca vor 2-3 Wochen angefangen zu bauen. 
Ob sie schon brüten, weiss ich nicht, ich vermute es aber sehr, denn die eine kommt 
nur morgens und abends einmal raus zum Essen)

Insekten haben sie übrigens den ganzen Tag unter anderem aus den Stallfenstern gesammelt.....dort 
sind jeden Tag Spinnweben geplündert worden  und sie waren intensiv in meinem Moorbeet, dem __ Efeu und 
in den Fichten zugange. 

Ich hatte im Januar auch schon zwei verirrte Schmetterlinge auf der Diele, 
die dort natürlich leider verendet sind - im Spinnennetz - aber ansonsten wären sie vermutlich verhungert. 

Bei den Finken gebe ich Dir Recht - sorry, da habe ich einen Schreibfehler gehabt. 
Ich meinte Sperlinge (Feldsperlinge - die Haussperlinge sind jetzt am Brüten).

Bei denen bin ich mir aber definitiv sicher, denn die Nistkästen hängen sehr geschützt 
direkt an der Stallwand neben dem Seiteneingang und dort konnten wir die 
Jungtiere aus den Kästen hören - und die Eltern fleissig Nahrung bringen sehen.....

Ich vermute auch, dass das Sperberpaar seit einigen Tagen Jungtiere hat (was hier sonst auch 
immer erst später im Jahr war)

Seit einigen Tagen jagen beide sehr offensiv - manchmal nahezu selbstmörderisch und 
"von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang" gefühlt ununterbrochen. 

Heute morgen ist das Männchen direkt am Hund vorbei auf eine Spatzengruppe und hat sich einen Vogel 
keine 5 Meter vom Kampfdackel entfernt abgegriffen und mitgenommen.

Das machen die Sperber nach meinen Beobachtungen eigentlich nur, wenn sie Brut füttern. 
Sonst bemerkt man sie kaum bei der Jagd. 

Auch die agressiven Kämpfe und Streitereien des Sperberpaars mit dem Rabenkrähenpaar erlebe 
ich nur, wenn sie sich in die Quere kommen, wenn Brut in der Nähe ist. 

Was den Grünfink anbelangt: 
Wenn Du sagst, dass junge Grünfinken wie die Weibchen aussehen (so genau kenne ich mich 
mit Grünfinken nicht aus), dann ist es vielleicht ein "Neuling"? ....einer, der "zugezogen" ist 
und das Fressen aus dem Knödelhalter nicht kennt?
Könnte das sein?

Er wirkte definitiv nicht krank oder geschwächt (wie gesagt, er flog völlig normal mit den anderen weg 
und kam ebenso normal wieder) und seine Anflugversuche des Knödelspenders sahen auch nicht 
kraftlos aus, sondern eher, als ob er sich nicht traut, da ranzufliegen und sich dort festzuhalten. 
Deswegen habe ich auch auf Jungtier getippt - zumal er deutlich zierlicher wirkt, als meine Grünfinken hier. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## geoigl (20. Apr. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> eine Kohlmeisenfamilie ist vor ca 2 Wochen ausgeflogen.


 


Tanny schrieb:


> ja, bei den Blaumeisen bin ich mir mehr als sicher.


 
...die sind ja dann seeeehr früh drann, ob blau oder schwarz ist da egal!

vor zwei wochen abgeflogen : 6.4
min 2 wochen im nest            23.3
2 wochen brutzeit                     9.3
7-10 Eier gelegt                      ~1.3
Nestbau ab Mitte Februar?!
erstaunlich.

Sorry das ich deinen Beitrag so zerpflücke!
Beobachte "meine" Blaumeisen jedes Jahr, die __ fliegen 2-3 mal pro Minute den Kasten an wenn JV drinnen sind!
Und wiegesagt schaffen sie es nicht jedes Jahr die Brut zu versorgen (im Mai) ...

lg


----------



## Tanny (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Georg,
also die Kohlmeisen haben angefangen zu bauen und nisten jetzt und die
Blaumeisen sind einmal durch - also ausgeflogen.

Hier fängt es alles normalerweise auch deutlich später an - deswegen bin ich auch so
überrascht.
Aber ich konnte auch nicht glauben, als ich im Januar die ersten __ Fliegen geklatscht habe.

Ich denke, es hängt mit dem Wetter zusammen.
Erst hatten wir einen "Hochwasserwinter" fast ohne Frost und Schnee, der mir die Ratten und Mäuse
unter dem Haus beschert hat.

Dann folgte fast nahtlos der viel zu trockene Frühlingsbeginn....auch noch zu früh.
Bisher hatten wir praktisch keinen richtigen Frost - ab und an minimale Nachtfröste und ab und an im Winter mal
zwei oder drei Tage eine wirklich dünne Schneeschicht - das wars.

Erklären kann ich Dir das nicht - ich kann nur sagen, dass ich selbst sehr überrascht war, als ich
so früh brütende Vögel feststellte.

Der Nabu, der sonst hier im Frühjahr die Nistkästen bei mir kontrolliert und säubert,
hat das dieses Jahr abgebrochen, weil schon Kästen (viel zu früh) belegt waren.

Übrigens hatte ich Ende März einen Journalisten da zum Thema "Brutsaison bei Gartenvögeln"
und er berichtete mir, dass bei ihm im Garten bereits die Kohlmeisen am Brüten seien.

Auf der Diele habe ich in einem umgebauten Schwalbennest einen Zaunkönig, wo ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob
sie noch in der Eiablage ist oder schon brütet (ist zu hoch zum reinschauen) - aber im Prinzip ist sie auch zu früh.

Ist ja aber auch eigentlich egal - Hauptsache alle kommen durch 

Danke für die Infos bzgl. des Grünfinks

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo an alle Vogelfans 

ich hatte ja in einem anderen Thread kurz erwähnt, dass man seine Lokalzeitungen 
mal ansprechen könne, damit sie was rund um Gartenvögel (Nistplätze, Pestizide etc.) 
schreiben, weil viele nicht bedenken, dass Singvögel ihre Brut mit Insekten füttern und 
gnadenlos drauf los spritzen. 

In der Regel freuen sich die Zeitungen immer, wenn sie solche Themen bekommen, weil 
Tiere Sympathieträger sind und die Berichte gerne gelesen werden. 

Ende März hatte ich einen Journalisten von unserer Zeitung da. 
Heute ist der Bericht erschienen.
Im I-Net ist er ganz leicht verkürzt eingestellt: 

http://www.shz.de/lokales/elmshorne...tin-gibt-tipps-fuer-den-garten-id9530006.html

Vielleicht haben ja von Euch auch mal welche Interesse, Eure regionalen Zeitungen auf diese 
Thematik aufmerksam zu machen?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## misudapi (24. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
habe gerade den Artikel gelesen.
Ich muß dir einfach nochmal sagen, dass ich das Klasse finde was du machst und auch wie du es machst !!!
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2015)

Ich glaube, heute habe ich etwas Interessantes entdeckt :

Wie Ihr ja wisst, lebt auf dem Nachbargrundstück ein Sperberpärchen, welches natürlich auch bei uns fleißig jagt.

Die Sperber erkennt man auch deutlich an ihrem Ruf.

Die letzten Tage hatte ich auf der anderen Seite vom Haus auffallend oft den typischen Ruf des Sperbers in  einem
der hohen (noch kahlen) Bäume, was mir komisch vorkam,
da ich gleichzeitig manchmal die Sperber beim Nachbarn __ fliegen sah und weil ich den Ruf zwar immer hörte,
den Sperber in dem nackten Baum aber nie entdeckte 

Heute habe ich mich unter dem Baum auf die Lauer gelegt und den "mutmaßlichen Täter erwischt" :

   

Jedes mal, wenn irgendwelche Vögel Alarm machten oder die Hähne "Achtung" riefen, kam dieser kleine Kerl
aus seinem riesen (Greifvogel)Nistkasten und ahmte den Sperber nach 

Ich konnte das gar nicht glauben, aber er war es - ziemlich eindeutig!

Ich habe mich schief gelacht  schlaues Kerlchen


----------



## butzbacher (24. Apr. 2015)

__ Stare und auch Eichelhäher sind für ihre Künste als Stimm- und (teilweise) Geräuschimitatoren bekannt. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich schon nach rufenden Bussarden gesucht habe und irgendwann das melodische Krächzen des Eichelhähers den wahren Rufer entlarvte. 

Vermute ich richtig, dass der Nistkasten für Steinkäuze gedacht ist/war?

Gruß
André


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2015)

butzbacher schrieb:


> Vermute ich richtig, dass der Nistkasten für Steinkäuze gedacht ist/war?





...bisher sind hier aber noch keine wieder zugewandert. 
Ganz früher waren sie wohl auch hier im Dorf mal heimisch. 

Aber wer weiss, wenn mein "Busch" hier noch dichter wird, kommen sie ja vielleicht auch wieder 

Der Eulenschutzbund hat die Kästen aufgehängt. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Apr. 2015)

hallo,
endlich habe ich ihn mal erwischt, den Spechti.
2 von der Sorte kommen regelmäßig und fressen sich dick und fett an selbstgemachtem Futter. Haben dieses Jahr sehr viele Meisen. 
Sind eifrig am Brüten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## pema (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
dem Gimpel schmeckt es wie immer gut
 

und am Samstag wird auch mal gemütlich zusammen in der Küche gefrühstückt

 

 

petra


----------



## Tanny (9. Mai 2015)

gestern bei den Nistplatzaufnahmen kam mir das "dazwischen" :


----------



## Tanny (9. Mai 2015)

Heute bei meiner Mutter habe ich festgestellt, dass die (gleichen Vogelarten) Vögel bei ihr 
viel, viel kräftiger gefärbt sind, als bei mir - und dabei sind wir nur 6 km auseinander 

              

...und dann war da auch noch dieser Vierbeiner im Fütterer:


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo, Tanny
ganz tolle Bilder!
Ich hab' hier auch was, der fliegt wenigstens nicht weg (hihi)
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (9. Mai 2015)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Ich hab' hier auch was, der fliegt wenigstens nicht weg (hihi)



...und klaut Dir keine Fische 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (12. Mai 2015)

Ein besonderer Gast bei uns.
Zum Glück hatte ich wenigstens die Fensterscheiben vor einer Woche geputzt.
Der Grünspecht auf der Suche nach Ameisen.
 

petra


----------



## Tanny (13. Mai 2015)

Gestern hatte ich echt mal Gelegenheit, eine Elster weit genug ranzuzoomen, um ein 
Foto hinzubekomen - sonst bleiben sie ja immer nicht lange genug sitzen


----------



## pema (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Lieblingsrotkehlchen auf seinem neuen Stammplatz: ist einer zuhause?
 


Und jetzt mein persönliches Highlight:
der Kleine frisst uns jetzt aus der Hand. Ein Wildtier, das vorher nie Kontakt zu Menschen hatte - das ist ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl.

 
petra


----------



## Tanny (18. Mai 2015)

Petra, das ist ja zauberhaft! 

ich bin gespannt, ob es später seine Nachkommen mit ins "Hotel Petra" bringt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (24. Mai 2015)

...sind zwar an der Wasserstelle, aber irgendwie ist die ja im Sommer auch 
Futterstelle 

Vogelbad an Tümpel 2: 

    

und ebenfalls in Tümpel 2 lebt jetzt eine __ Stockente mit ihren rund 10 Küken, die vor zwei 
oder drei Tagen geschlüpft sind. 

Es ist nahezu unmöglich, sie mit der Kamera zu erwischen, da sie sofort, 
wenn sich was rührt, alle im Dickicht des Teiches verschwinden. 
Imerhin eines habe ich noch so gerade mit dem Zoom erwischt:


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2015)

Servus Kirstin


Tanny schrieb:


> Es ist nahezu unmöglich, sie mit der Kamera zu erwischen, da sie sofort,
> wenn sich was rührt, alle im Dickicht des Teiches verschwinden.


[DLMURL="http://www.augenblicke-eingefangen.de/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_22"]Dann könnte das das Richtige für dich sein ...[/DLMURL]

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (24. Mai 2015)

ich glaube, billiger ist es, wenn ich es so probiere, wie es meiner Freundin heute wohl 
gelungen ist, die Entchen zu Gesicht zu bekommen: 

sie hat sich ein Pferd geschnappt und es zum Tümpel geschickt. 
Sie ist dann auf der tümpelabgewandten Seite mitgegangen. 
 das soll ganz gut geklappt haben 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2015)

Einen Versuch wäre es sicher Wert. Vielleicht kann man auch langsam vorbei reiten ?

Meißt ist ja so, das z.B. ein Auto/Traktor bei Wildtieren keinen Fluchtreflex auslöst. Vielleicht trifft das ja auch auf Pferde zu.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (25. Mai 2015)

Den kleinen __ Gartenrotschwanz habe ich gestern im Knick erwischt:


----------



## misudapi (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Kirstin und Jolantha,
ihr zwei hab geschrieben das ihr Säckeweise (25kg) das Futter holt. Wo?
Die kleinen Beutel gehen ins Geld. Und die Vögel sind einfach nicht satt zu kriegen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo Susanne, 

entweder, Du holst Dir das Futter direkt bei einer Mühle oder im Landhandel. 

Ich hole es z.B. hier: 
* defekter Link entfernt *

Da kannst Du auch alles so anmischen lassen, wie Du es haben möchtest oder die einzelnen 
Komponenten sackweise bestellen.

Seit ca 2 Wochen füttere ich übrigens nicht mehr 
Die Vögel fänden es natürlich besser, wenn ich weiter füttern würde  , aber ich habe dieses Jahr erstmal 
so viel "Wildnis", dass wirklich mehr als genug Futter vorhanden ist 

...die Renaturierungsmaßnahmen der letzten 7 Jahre haben sich definitiv ausgezahlt


----------



## misudapi (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
wir haben bei uns in der Stadt nur die "Bäuerliche". Da werd ich mal nachfragen.
Auch ich weiß, dass man mit den Füttern schon längst hätte aufhören müßen. Hätte ich auch schon längst getan.......Aber
Ich helfe(pflege) bei meinen Schwiegereltern, die beide von ihren Krankheiten gezeichnet sind. Unter anderen Depression und Senilität.
Zur Zeit läuft es so gut, das meine Schwiegermutter am Badezimmerfenster sitzt und die Vögel beobachtet* und lächelt!!*
Selbst der Schwiegervater, der Fütterung immer für Blödsinn abgetan hat, erfreut sich an die Tiere, die wir schon lange hier in der Gegend nicht mehr gesehen hatten. Er will sogar wissen was für Vögel das sind.
Wie soll man in der Situation mit den Füttern aufhören. Ich kann ,will und werde es auch nicht.
Also ab zur "Bäuerlichen". Die Futterhändler hier in Umkreis haben "nur" Fertigmischungen für Waldvögel, Kanarien oder Wellensittiche und Co. 
Mein Mann bestellt in einer Sammelbestellung sein Taubenfutter. Vielleicht gibt es da günstig Wildvogelfutter. Ich such mal weiter.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

Servus Susanne

Ich betreibe eine Ganzjahresfütterung ...
Da kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen, außer das die Geldbörse leerer wird.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2015)

Im Normalfall gibt es nur ne Winterfütterung. Unsere Mieterin hat aber eine Rassekatze ohne Freigang. Gut die Wohnung ist groß genug und Klettern kann se auch. Ab und Zu versucht unser Kater an den Kater ran zu kommen und knurrt vor der Tür oder sitzt vor der Scheibe auf dem Fensterbrett. Für gewisse Abwechslung wird somit gesorgt 


Auf jeden Fall bin ich die Tage vor Fenster lang und da schaute der Kater so neugierig was den sich jetzt vor seinem Fenster wieder mal bewegt.......Also habe ich das Katzenkino wieder angestellt (Das Futterhaus im Sichtbereich des Fensters neu befüllt)


----------



## Tanny (26. Mai 2015)

also ich habe die ganzen letzten Jahre auch Ganzjahresfütterung betrieben.

Es hatte sich hier auf meiner "Naturinsel" inmitten 
kultivierter Agrarflächen eine gigantische Anzahl Vögel gesammelt. 

Und es war ganz offensichtlich, dass die Vögel große Mühe hatten, genügend Insekten 
zu finden, um ihre Brut groß zu bekommen. 

Da habe ich dann immer zugefüttert, damit die Eltern wenigstens für sich selbst dann nicht 
auch noch lange suchen und Energie verschwenden mussten.

Dieses Jahr habe ich erstmals beobachtet, dass die Vögel gar keine Probleme mit der 
Insektensuche haben (man sieht es ja deutlich an der Häufigkeit des Nestanfluges und daran, 
wieviele Pausen sie im nest einlegen können, weil die Küken satt sind). 

Darum hatte ich entschieden, die Fütterung versuchsweise  einzustellen. 

Da ich keinerlei Veränderung festgestellt habe (die "Musik" in der Luft ist so lautstark und 
vielfältig wie mit Fütterer, alle sind da und allen scheint es gut zu gehen), habe ich es 
dabei erstmal belassen -  zumal es eine Menge Geld spart 

Ich bin also absolut KEIN Gegner der Ganjahresfütterung - ganz im Gegenteil: 
vielerorts glaube ich, ist es für die Vögel überlebenswichtig - gerade für die, die im 
Verdrängungswettkampf bei knappem (Raum- und Futter) Angebot die schwächeren Arten sind.

@Susanne 
und in so einem Fall wie bei Dir würde ich auch immer füttern! 
Ich glaube absolut nicht, dass es den Vögeln in irgendeiner Form schadet....
...und wenn es so einen positiven Effekt auf Deine Schwiegereltern hat, dann würde ich es 
selbst, wenn die Vögel es nicht unbedingt bräuchten, nicht einstellen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (26. Mai 2015)

noch ein Nachtrag als Tip an die Vielfütterer 

Ganz viel Geld sparen folgende Dinge:

1. jetzt ganz viele Sonnenblumen aussäen (insbesondere z.B. auch in "Aussichtlage" von den Fenstern)
    Es ist im Herbst bis in den WInter rein ein tolles Schauspiel, wenn die Vögel sich die Sonneblumenkerne
    ernten. Und man kann sie viel, viel besser beobachten, wenn sie auf einer __ Sonnenblume sitzen, als wenn
    sie im Häuschen sind.

2. im Spätsommer  Beeren sammeln und trocknen:
    insbesondere Holunderbeeren (das gibt Masse), Vogelkirschen, Efeubeeren, Beeren von Schwarz- und __ Feuerdorn,
    Weiß- und __ Rotdorn, Sanddorn, Ilex, Hagebutten etc.
    Ich nehme ein Windschutznetz (sehr feinmaschiges, stabiles Netz, was im Landhandel erhältlich ist für Stallfenster),
    spanne es auf eine Leiter, die ich waagerecht auf zwei Böcke lege und breite da die Beeren drauf aus.
    Das ganze steht dann an einem gut belüfteten, trockenen, warmen Ort (wenn das Wetter mitspielt draußen,
    sonst drinnen) und wird im Vorbeigehen täglich mit einem Holzlöffel "gewendet"/umgerührt.
    So trocknen die Beeren super gut und können hinterher in Papiertüten abgefüllt und über den Winter
    im Vogelhäuschen verfüttert werden.

3. Die Samenkapseln von Mohnblumen sammeln und die Saat ebenfalls als Vogelfutter aufbewahren.
 natürlich nicht alle, damit Ihr nächstes Jahr auch wieder viele Mohnblumen bekommt  )

4. Brennesselsamen ernten (die kann man auch selbst als Pfefferersatz in der Küche verwenden)

Dazu die ausgeblühten Brennessel (wenn die Samen noch dran sind) abschneiden, zum Strauß binden, irgendwo trocken und luftig verkehrt herum zum Trocknen aufhängen und unter den Strauß eine Papiertüte hängen.
Beim Trocknen fallen die Samen dann direkt in die Tüte 

Die Vögel lieben es 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

Ergänzen möchte ich noch:
Die "Wilde Karde" stehen lassen ... wunderbares Distelfink- (Stieglitz) futter.

Gibt in der (Vor)weihnachtszeit Golden/Silber lackbesprüht eine wunderschöne Deko ab.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Brittami (26. Mai 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Susanne
> 
> Ich betreibe eine Ganzjahresfütterung ...
> Da kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen, außer das die Geldbörse leerer wird.
> ...



Uff. Wir haben zwei Futtersäulen, weil ich dachte, da braucht man nicht so oft nachfüllen.
Pustekuchen. Es wird einfach mehr gefressen. Grünfink und Spatz kommen in Scharen und man kann den Futterstand minütlich sinken sehen.
Aber dann tagelang "auf dem Trocknen" kann ich sie ja auch nicht lassen...... 

Meisenknödel und Energiekuchen müssen sorgfältigst aufgehängt werden, sonst hat sie am nächsten Tag die Krähe, der Specht oder der Eichelhäher am Stück geklaut.

Ich stimme also zu: die Geldbörse wird leerer. 
Aber es ist so nett anzuschaun! 

LG
Britta


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

Servus Britta

Also wir machen bei der Vogelart keinen Unterschied ... 

Auch Specht und Eichelhäher haben eine Berechtigung am Futter für ihre Jungvögel zu "naschen". Krähen konnten wir noch nicht an den Futterstellen beobachten.

Klar belastet das Futter (wir kaufen bei - defekter Link entfernt - ein) auch die Geldbörse, aber Richter (du darfst, du darfst nicht) spielen wir nicht.

Streit gibt es selten. Wir haben drei Futterstellen (an drei Ecken im Garten), mit Fettfutter, Futtersäulen und Streufutter am Futtertisch.
Zusätzlich noch die "Wilde Ecke" mit Karden, jetzt alte Sonnenblumenköpfe und diversen Gräsern, __ Disteln & Co ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ergänzen möchte ich noch:
> Die "Wilde Karde" stehen lassen ... wunderbares Distelfink- (Stieglitz) futter.
> 
> Gibt in der (Vor)weihnachtszeit Golden/Silber lackbesprüht eine wunderschöne Deko ab.
> ...


Noch ein Bild dazu nachreiche
  
Das Bild schlummert bei mir zu Hause auf der Festplatte und nicht im PC in der Arbeit.
Deshalb so spät hinzugefügt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Lieblingsthema: Ganzjahresfütterung.
Zu den Kosten: ja, die können erheblich sein, da im Frühjahr/Sommer viel mehr Vögel an die Futterstellen kommen. Die ganze Familie will eben versorgt sein.
Meine Mehlwürmer bestelle ich bei Vivara. Meine Meisenknödel kaufe ich bei Dennerle (gibt's auch online). Und die Körner suche ich im I-net: wo es eben am billigsten ist.

petra


----------



## Brittami (26. Mai 2015)

Halt, nur nicht falsch verstehen, alle dürfen! Nur wenn sie nicht immer gleich mit dem gesamten Brocken durchbrennen würden.... 
Als ich eben nach hause kam, habe ich auch verstanden, warum der Energieblock von vorgestern schon wieder komplett verschwunden war. Darin befinden sich Mehlwürmer und so hat sich eine Amselfamilie (eine Mutter, drei(?) Halbstarke / oder zwei Mütter und vier Halbstarke? ich find nicht ganz durch) dort angefunden und macht mit dem Block in recht kurzer Zeit kurzen Prozess.

Und eine Krähe schnappt sich gern mal das komplette vivara-Erdnussbutterglas aus dem Halter (nur kommt sie damit nicht weit.)

LG
Britta


----------



## pema (26. Mai 2015)

Jetzt mal ein Vorschlag zur Reduzierung des Futterverbrauchs:
die sog. Handfütterung.
Ist zwar ziemlich zeitaufwändig (meine Güte, ich komme um 6.00 Uhr morgens in die Küche und möchte einfach nur meine Ruhe und eine Tasse Tee - aber die Geier warten schon), aber man spart doch erheblich an Futter.
 

 

Die sind doch alle bekloppt - diese Vögel.
petra


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

Brittami schrieb:


> Halt, nur nicht falsch verstehen, alle dürfen! ( ...... )
> 
> Und eine Krähe schnappt sich gern mal das komplette vivara-Erdnussbutterglas aus dem Halter (nur kommt sie damit nicht weit.)
> 
> ...





Krähe: Echt ... Wir haben [DLMURL="https://www.vivara.at/sub_category/id=31/vogelfutter.html"]einen Halter der das Glas mit einer Schraube sichert[/DLMURL]. Da hat eine Krähe die lange __ Nase ...

Aber es stimmt schon, wir dürften eine Spechtfamilie durchfüttern. Jeden 2.Tag ein neues Glas zusätzlich zu den Fettfutter-Energieblöcken.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

@ Petra: Finde ich richtig toll ...
Vielleicht finde ich die Zeit in der Rente, aber jetzt um 5 Uhr früh bin ich froh wenn ich meine Sinne bei einander habe.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Brittami (26. Mai 2015)

Ja hätt ich das geahnt, hätt ich auch den mit der Schraube. 

Ich korrigiere meinen Post von vorhin. Keine Amseln, ich glaube __ Stare. Bei einigen waren mir verdächtige Punkte auf dem Rücken aufgefallen und ES WERDEN IMMER MEHR! 

LG
Britta


----------



## pema (26. Mai 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Vielleicht finde ich die Zeit in der Rente


Tja Helmut,
da musst du dich wohl ein wenig zusammen reißen. Um halb acht geht es dann bei mir los mit dem Hund und danach: zur Arbeit.
petra


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

Naja Petra, um 5 Uhr zwitschern/schnalzen gerade mal die Amseln und das Rotschwänzchen. 
Wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre, ja dann ... kommen sie aus den Bäumen . Keine Chance auf eine Hand-Fütterung.

Aber in 33 Monate sieht die Welt anders aus. 
Da hüpfen mir die __ Frösche entgegen, die __ Molche machen einen doppelten Axel, die Piepmatze trällern mir ein "Guten Morgen" Ständchen
und meine Gattin kredenzt mir ein Frühstück mit der Zeitung im Sommer auf der Teichterrasse.

Hoffentlich 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo, Helmut
Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude oder auch" gut Ding will Weile haben".  
In diesem Sinne: wird schon!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## lollo (27. Mai 2015)

pema schrieb:


> die sog. Handfütterung


Hallo,

das geht aber nur, wenn diese mit der Hand groß gezogen wurden, und gerade wieder ausgewildert sind.
Sie werden zwar ein Vertrauen zu ihrem Pfleger behalten, aber mit einem entsprechenden Abstand.
Wir haben zur Zeit wieder ein Buchfinkweibchen zu Besuch, welches 2011 aufgezogen wurde, und jedes Jahr zur Brutzeit erscheint um Mehlwürmer abzuholen.

Auswilderung 2011.


----------



## misudapi (27. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

so handzahme Rotkehlchen hatten wir auch mal. Aber das ging nur mit Mehlwürmer. Und wenn diese auf der Hand noch zappelten. Also "Frischfleisch" pur.

Leider hat die "Bäuerliche"  keine großen Futtersäcke, nur kleine in Herbst wieder.
Ich schau weiter.


Petra ,
deine Bilder sind klasse!!
Gruß Susanne


----------



## pema (27. Mai 2015)

lollo schrieb:


> das geht aber nur, wenn diese mit der Hand groß gezogen wurden



Na von uns jedenfalls nicht.
Es ist, wie Susanne schrieb: lebende Mehlwürmer sind das Geheimnis. Erst kam das Rotkehlchen (das kenne ich aber auch schon seit vergangenem Winter) und jetzt hat eine Meise sich dieses Verhalten abgeschaut.
Die anderen Vögel schauen zwar immer sehr fasziniert zu, trauen sich aber - noch - nicht.
petra


----------



## Tanny (27. Mai 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Die anderen Vögel schauen zwar immer sehr fasziniert zu, trauen sich aber - noch - nicht.



 na, dann zieh man schon mal Handschuhe an  
Wenn erst die erste Rabenkrähe kommt und mit essen will.....die schauen sich auch alles gerne ab  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (27. Mai 2015)

Heute morgen piepte es intensiv auf dem Dach. 
Zwei kleine Zaunkönige, die wohl gerade ihr Nest verlassen haben müssen, flogen dort 
etwas unbehlfen rauf und der eine kletterte dann mühsam die Dachschräge hoch....

  

....so richtig "Plan" schien der Kleine noch nicht zu haben


----------



## pema (27. Mai 2015)

Um unseren Arbeitsaufwand bei der Sommerfütterung zu reduzieren, haben wir jetzt auch die 'Selbstbedienung' direkt in unserer Küche eingeführt...
auf die Krähen warte ich leider noch. Aber die __ Stare schienen auch interessiert.
Petra


----------



## geoigl (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo Petra
ist ja genial!
Weißt du ob die Meisen Junge versorgen, und kommt das
Weibchen auch zur Fütterung?

lg Georg


----------



## pema (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo Georg,
ja....die kleinen Schreihälse hört und sieht man den ganzen Tag im Garten. Und die Eltern füttern sie emsig.
Ob das nun allerdings zwei Familien sind mit jeweils einem Elternteil - oder ob es eine Family mit zwei Elternteilen ist, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.
Bei Kohlmeisen kann ich Männchen oder Weibchen nicht auseinander halten.
Auf jeden Fall kommen zwei Meisen zur Selbstbedienung.
petra


----------



## geoigl (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo Petra, du kannst die Kohlmeisen anhand der Breite des schwarzen Brust/Bauchstreifen unterscheiden!
Die Männchen haben deutlich breitere Streifen...

lg


----------



## pema (27. Mai 2015)

Also,
ohne die Bruststreifen wirklich vergleichen zu können (die beiden sind einfach sehr schnell und stehen nicht als Vergleichsmodelle nebeneinander), würde ich doch behaupten, dass es ein Paar ist.
Die beiden kommen ziemlich zeitnah hintereinander in unsere Küche und __ fliegen dann ab in den nächsten Baum, wo die Blagen schreien.
Wären es zwei Männchen, hätte es sicherlich schon Theater um die Futterstelle gegeben.
Das Rotkehlchen z.B. fängt sofort an eine Arie zu singen, wenn ein fremdes Rotkehlchen auftaucht. Und wenn das nichts nutzt: oh ha---dann gibt's Ärger.
Das muss ich unbedingt noch mal fotografieren.
petra


----------



## lollo (28. Mai 2015)

pema schrieb:


> lebende Mehlwürmer sind das Geheimnis.


Hallo,

dann schau mal hier, ist aktuell.

 

Wobei die von dir erwähnte Handfütterung nicht zu empfehlen ist. Es sind nun mal Wildvögel, und das sollten sie auch bleiben. Beim nächsten Menschen versuchen sie das gleiche, nur hat dieser vielleicht dann andere Absichten. Die angeborene Distanz zum Menschen und bestimmten anderen Tieren wie Katzen und Sonstiges sollte schon erhalten bleiben.

In unzählig mit der Hand aufgezogenen verschiedenen Vögeln, gab es immer noch einige Zeit nach der Auswilderung ein gewisses Vertrauen des Vogels zu seinem Pfleger, was aber mit der Zeit dann nachließ.


----------



## pema (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Lollo,
ich kann deine Bedenken bis zu einem gewissen Grad nach voll ziehen...aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass nicht viele Leute mit einer Hand voll Mehlwürmern unterwegs sind. Und ohne Mehlwürmer kommt auch kein Vogel . Selbst an anderen Plätzen des Gartens funktioniert das nicht - nur auf der Terrasse.
Ich füttere hier ja schließlich keine Wildschweine, Füchse oder Waschbären (richtige Bären haben wir hier ja leider nicht), die dann auf Grund ihrer fehlenden Angst vor Menschen anfangen, einem die Wurstbrote zu klauen.
Vögel, die (wie bei mir z.B.) das ganze Jahr über gefüttert werden, verlieren automatisch im Laufe der Zeit ihre Scheu vor dem Menschen - allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass dies von den Vögeln auf alle anderen Situationen übertragen wird.  Es bleibt eine situationsabhängige Reaktion. Wie gesagt: 10m weiter entfernt kommt das Rotkehlchen nicht mehr auf die Hand.
Auf die Idee, es mit dem Futter auf der Hand überhaupt aus zu probieren, bin ich übrigens durch eine Reportage im TV gekommen. Es ging um einen Mann, der im tiefsten Russland im einem Wald lebte. Im Winter (3m Schnee und fiese Minustemperaturen), nahm er in seiner Jackentasche immer eine Handvoll Sonnenblumenkerne mit, stellte sich hin... und die Vögel kamen und fraßen ihm aus der Hand. Das fand ich einfach faszinierend...genau so, wie ich es jetzt faszinierend finde, das die kleine Kerle auf meine Hand __ fliegen.
Und ich bin mir sicher, dass es keine Handaufzuchten sind. ... Wäre ja schon ein erstaunlicher Zufall, wenn sich gleich zwei von denen in meinen Garten finden.
Petra

Und nebenbei gesagt: ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du öfter Jungvögel groß ziehst...
die lässt du doch dann auch frei, obwohl sie sicherlich sehr auf den Menschen geprägt sind.


----------



## lollo (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo Petra,

egal was du jetzt auch anführst, es ist einfach falsch was du da machst. Nur weil du es in den Medien einmal gesehen hast, muß du es auch ausprobieren,
und findest es auch noch faszinierend. Es gibt da so einen Spruch, der aussagt " wenn einer in die.............., möchte ich aber hier jetzt nicht weiter ausführen.
Es gibt auch Völker die fangen Wildvögel und verspeisen sie dann, und da brauchen wir gar nicht so weit zu schauen wo so etwas passiert.



pema schrieb:


> Und nebenbei gesagt: ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du öfter Jungvögel groß ziehst..


Das macht meine Frau, ich bin nur für das Grobe zuständig wie Heimchen und Mehlwürmer von den Händlern besorgen, oder Imker nach Drohnen abzuklappern.
Die Aufzucht ist ein Job, der von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang geschieht, vor allen Dingen, wenn der Nachschub über den Tierschutz/Tierheim
und unserer Tierärztin mit den Tieren erfolgt. Ist zum Glück weniger geworden, da sich mehr Helfer gefunden haben.



pema schrieb:


> die lässt du doch dann auch frei, obwohl sie sicherlich sehr auf den Menschen geprägt sind.


Das ist richtig, es wird aber dieses Vertrauen zum Menschen nicht weiter gefördert und aufgebaut, dass beste Beispiel das von mir angeführte Buchfinkweibchen. Dieses
2011 aufgezogen, kommt heute noch zur Brutzeit zurück, aber bleibt immer auf Distanz ca. 1 m, und holt sich Mehlwürmer ab.

Unzählige Amseln wurden aufgezogen und ausgewildert, davon brütete jetzt ein Pärchen in unserer Hecke. Als die drei Jungen flügge waren und von ihren Eltern
dann draußen gefüttert wurden, schlug der Turmfalke zu und holte sich das Weibchen. Der arme Vater mußte sich um die Fütterung alleine kümmern, was ihm dann auch vorbildlich mit unserer Hilfe gelang. Morgens wurde vom Küchenfenster aus Rosinen und Haferflocken auf dem Rasen gefüttert, zuletzt klopfte er schon ans Fenster
wenn wir es nicht früh genug mit bekamen. Da die Jungen das alles mit bekamen, was sich da am Fenster abspielte, sah es zuletzt so aus, dass Papa mit seinen drei Jungen auf der Fensterbank anwesend war. Heute kommt noch das Nesthäckchen mal, der Rest findet wohl schon selbst genug.
Hier haben sich die Jungen nur durch anschauen das angewöhnt, was sie von Papa gelernt haben wie man Menschen dressiert.


----------



## pema (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo Lollo,
ich finde es vorbildlich und nachahmenswert, wenn ihr eine Wildvogelstation betreibt. Auch ich habe einen Minivogel in solch einer Station schon einmal abgegeben und fand es toll, dass es Menschen gibt, die die Zeit und Mühe aufbringen können, solche Zwerge durch zu bringen. Als Dankeschön bekam die Dame seinerzeit von uns auch einige Kilo Vogelfutter und wir haben den Zwerg noch zweimal besucht.

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe: deine Aufregung.
Wir haben diesen zwei Vögeln (und von mehr rede ich hier nicht), nichts beigebracht. Genau so wenig, wie ihr dem Amselmann beigebracht habt, an eure Scheibe zu klopfen. Und ihr habt ihn dann doch weiter mit Futter versorgt - obwohl das sicherlich kein natürliches Verhalten für eine Amsel ist.

Den Spruch, den du nur mit Pünktchen zitierst, kenne ich leider nicht...vielleicht auch ganz gut so. Und wenn du noch nie etwas gesehen hast, was dich wirklich fasziniert...tut mir leid.

Da wo ich lebe, sind die größten Gefahren für Wildvögel: Insektizide, Autos, nahrungsarme Gärten und Felder und Stubentiger. Manchmal auch der Sperber (aber der und seine Kids haben ja auch Hunger)  - aber nie das zu große Vertrauen in Menschen.
Wo - um Herrgottswillen - ist dein Problem?? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Was wäre denn schlimmstenfalls das Resultat der Tatsache, das ein Rotkelchen sich auch mal __ Würmer von meiner Hand holt.
Also ich glaube: da musst du doch noch mal etwas detaillierter die negativen Auswirkungen der Tatsache beschreiben, dass es ein Rotkelchen und eine Blaumeise gibt, die keine Angst davor haben, auf meiner Hand zu landen.
Petra

Und jetzt muss ich mal wieder die Natur stören...es gibt Futter.


----------



## pema (29. Mai 2015)

lollo schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Völker die fangen Wildvögel und verspeisen sie dann



OT : Und das finde ich ziemlich unverschämt
petra


----------



## pema (29. Mai 2015)

geoigl schrieb:


> Hallo Petra, du kannst die Kohlmeisen anhand der Breite des schwarzen Brust/Bauchstreifen unterscheiden


Hallo Georg,
heute haben sie mir Modell gestanden.
Es ist ein Paar und sie füttern gemeinsam.
petra
p.s. Fotos folgen hoffentlich.
petra


----------



## pema (29. Mai 2015)

der Nachwuchs rückt an:

 

 

 

petra


----------



## Tanny (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo Petra und Lollo,
ich finde, dass ihr beide auf Eure Art Recht habt.
Generell stimme ich Dir Lollo zu, dass es wirklich nicht sinnvoll ist, Wildtiere handzahm zu machen -
genau aus den von Dir genannten Gründen.

Und sicherlich muss man auch immer, bevor man näheren Kontakt zu einem Wildtier aufnimmt, ganz genau
überlegen, ob und was das für Folgen für das Tier haben kann.

Beispiel Fritzie (meine Handaufzuchtamsel):
als sie ausgeflogen war, habe ich ihr noch so lange Mehlwürmer auf dem Tisch angeboten, wie sie kam und sie holte.

Als sie aber einige Male nicht mehr kam, habe ich die Mehlwürmer eingestellt, weil ich nicht wollte, dass sie
irgendwann mit ihrer Nachzucht kommt, da ich genau weiss, dass sie dann durch meine Hunde und den Kater immer
in besonderer Gefahr schweben würden (während der Pflege von Fritzie habe ich Hund und Katz immer sehr genau
unter Kontrolle gehalten - aber danach:
ich kann meine Haustiere nicht rund um die Uhr lückenlos in ihrem eigenen Lebensraum überwachen)

Genau aus diesem Grunde würde ich auch nicht versuchen, meine Wildvögel hier ohne triftigen Grund an eine Hand-
fütterung gewöhnen, damit sie eben nicht zu nahe an mich und damit auch an den Lebensraum meiner Haustiere
kommen.

Andererseits: ich begrüße meine Handaufzuchtschwalben immer, wenn sie aus Afrika zurück sind und ich biete ihnen
in ihrem alten Futterdeckel mit ausgestreckter Hand zur Begrüßung ihre gewohnten Heimchen an.

Bisher hat das noch keine von ihnen je angenommen - und wenn sie es bei der Begrüßung nicht machen, wiederhole ich das
auch nicht.

Würde allerdings eine meiner Schwalben zu mir kommen und sich das Heimchen abholen, würde ich die auch weiter
anbieten, denn ich weiss, dass sie 1. nur zu mir direkt kommen würden und 2. dass sie im Herbst, wenn der Kater wieder auf die
Diele darf, auf dem Weg nach Afrika sind.

Was ich damit sagen will: ich glaube, generell sollte man Wildtiere nicht ohne Grund von Hand füttern.

Im Einzelfall aber finde ich es auch ohne Grund in Ordnung.
Manchmal ergeben sich eben durch Zufall besondere Situationen, die dem Tier nicht schaden und dem Menschen
Freude bereiten.
Warum also sollte man es dann nicht machen?
Ich jedenfalls finde Deine zwei, Petra, total süss und ich glaube auch, so wie ich die Singvögel hier kennengelernt habe,
dass es für die zwei nicht gefährlicher ist, zu Deiner Hand an einem bestimmten Ort Zutrauen zu fassen, als zu
einer Futterstation Vertrauen zu fassen.

Ganz im Gegenteil: in einem Futterhäuschen sind sie viel gefährdeter, denn Sperber, Katze und Co haben sehr genau
raus, wie sie die Vögel an der Futterstation am besten abgreifen können.

...ich hoffe, ich konnte meinen Standpunkt einigermassen verständlich machen  ...ist immer ein
bisschen schwierig, wenn man eigentlich beiden Seiten Recht gibt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## misudapi (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute
ich hab da meine Überzeugung, das die Tiere sehr wohl in der Lage sind zu unterscheiden von welchen Menschen Gefahr ausgeht.
Das Rotkelchen welches wir so zahm bekommen hatten, lies sich auch nur von meinen Vater und mir füttern( aus der Hand). Zu allen anderen Familienmitglieder wurde immer schön Abstand gehalten. Die Wildtiere beobachten ja erst bevor sie sich in "Gefahr" begeben. Diese Verhalten beobachte ich auch hier. Wenn ein fermder z.B. Taubenzüchter im Garten ist, werden selbst die Futterstellen nicht mehr angefolgen.
Die zwei Vögel von Petra habe diese als ungefährlich eingestuft, aber ich glaube nicht, das sie deswegen gleich jeden Menschen als harmlos ansehen. Genau so wird es mit den Amseln von Lollo sein. 
Unterschätzt nicht die Intelligenz der Tiere. Die können uns sehr gut unterscheiden.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (1. Juni 2015)

Gehört habe ich sie schon häufiger......
heute habe ich siez um ersten mal entdeckt und auch gleich fotografieren können....
an Tümpel 2:

            

Schafstelze

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (1. Juni 2015)

Die ist ja wunderhübsch!


----------



## koile (1. Juni 2015)

Ein mir völlig unbekannter Vogel, in unserer Region nicht Beheimatet. 

Sehr schöner Vogel


----------



## Tanny (1. Juni 2015)

Sie lebt auch sehr "heimlich". 
Mein schlaues Buch sagt, dass sie in Feuchtwiesen und Mooren und ganz gelegentlich in Äckern brütet 
(was sie vermutlich stark reduziert hat, da es beides immer weniger gibt).
Überwintert südl. der Sahara in Afrika. Sucht gerne Nahrung in der Nähe von Weidevieh. 

Sie ist verwandt mit der __ Bachstelze und der Gebirgsstelze. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juni 2015)

wunderschöner Vogel, ich kann "nur" damit dienen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## pema (2. Juni 2015)

Der Meisennachwuchs wird immer forscher und selbstständiger...aber die Mutter wollte ich wahrlich nicht sein: so ein Geschrei und aggressives Betteln - meine Güte, da muss man ja Nerven haben.
 

 

petra


----------



## Tanny (11. Juni 2015)

ich habe gerade eine bettelnde Kohlmeise "erwischt" 

  

...und einen kleinen Piepmatz, bei dem ich mir nicht sicher bin, was es ist - ein Gelbspötter?


----------



## geoigl (12. Juni 2015)

hi kirstin
Tippe eher auf Fitis...
(schwarzer Augenstrich und gelber Strich übern Auge)

lg Georg


----------



## Tanny (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo Georg, 

den hatte ich auch im Bestimmungsbuch in der näheren Auswahl 

Aber irgendwie fehlte mir beim Fitis die leichte Gelbstichfärbung des Brustgefieders?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## koile (12. Juni 2015)

@Tanny und geoigl , he ihr zwei habt mir da Namen um die Ohren gehauen, von dem kleinen Vogel,

das ich erst mal zu Tante G ¿¿le musste. 

Weder habe ich den Vogel , noch die  Namen,zu Gesicht, noch zu Ohren bekommen.

Aber daran sieht man, das Ihr im Norden Wohnt, wo Rohr und __ Schilfrohr noch zu Hause ist.

Es ist aber schön ,das ich wieder etwas mehr Wissen sammeln konnte.

Danke Euch zwei


----------



## geoigl (12. Juni 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ... fehlte mir beim Fitis die leichte Gelbstichfärbung des Brustgefieders?



...der wäre aber dann beim Gelbspötter noch intensiver vor allem die Kehle,
übrigens die dunklen Beine sprechen auch eher f. Fitis, kann aber auch am Licht liegen.

Die Beine wären dann auch der Unterschied zum Zilpzalb!
Gesang hast eh nicht gehört?

lg


----------



## Tanny (12. Juni 2015)

Nein, Gesang hatte ich leider nicht. 
Aber die Beine, das stimmt schon, die sind dunkel gewesen. 

Also lege ich das Foto jetzt erstmal im "? Ordner" mit Fitis ab  ...und hoffe, ihm nochmal 
zu begegnen und vielleicht auch ein paar Töne aufnehmen zu können 

Vor einigen Tagen war mal wieder der Nabu-Vorsitzende da. 
Er hat auf unserem Rundgang eine Dorngrasmücke, eine Heckenbraunelle und noch irgendetwas entdeckt, 
was ich auch nicht kannte. 

Außerdem hat der Mensch von der unteren Naturschutzbehörde letzte Woche beim Rundgang 
diverse Schilfrohrsänger und einen Gartenbaumläufer ausgemacht.....und ich weiss endlich,
dass der abendliche, laute, klare Gesang zur Singdrossel gehört 

Er meinte, es sei gigantisch, was sich in dem Knickstreifen um die Koppel, den wir vor 3 oder 4 Jahren gepflanzt haben
bereits angesiedelt hat. 

Mich ärgert es immer maßlos, dass ich so viele Vogelstimmen höre, die ich nicht zuordnen kann......
....ich muss noch viel lernen......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (12. Juni 2015)

Gestern bekam ich eine Rundmail von unserem NABU Vorsitzenden mit einem erschütternden Bericht und einem noch schlimmeren Foto.

Unser Nabuvorsitzende war in der Feldmark unterwegs, um Vögel aufzunehmen.

Auf einem völlig einsamen Feldweg traute er seinen Augen nicht:

da hing ein Greifvogel im Stacheldraht fest!
Er hat ihn aus dem Zaun geschnitten und in eine Auffangstation gebracht, wo man den Stacheldraht
aus dem Flügel entfernen konnte.

Die Wunde sass bereits voller Maden - der Vogel muss da also schon recht lange gehangen haben und wäre
vermutlich elendlich krepiert, wenn da nicht zufällig jemand vorbei gekommen wäre.

Bisher macht er sich wohl gut, aber es ist noch nicht sicher, ob er wieder gesund wird und wieder ausgewildert werden kann.

Dieses Foto sollte, denke ich jedem zu denken geben, der leichtfertig mit Stacheldraht,
Netzen, Schnüren und sonstigen tödlichen Fallen in der Natur hantiert:

 
Foto: Helmut Dürnberg, Nabu Elmshorn

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (12. Juni 2015)

Hi Kirstin,

vielen Dank fürs "Aufmerksam machen"!!!!!!!!!
Da ich bisher nie direkt damit zu tun hatte, würde ich das auch in Zukunft nicht bedenken. Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich diese Info bald brauchen werde...


----------



## Lyliana (29. Juni 2015)

Ähm... Ich hab da neulich, also vielleicht Freitag .... einen ganz seltenen eigentlich fast unwahrscheinlichen Besucher fotografiert. 

    

Und ja, wir "füttern" das ganze Jahr über. Nicht übermäßig auch nicht regelmäßig, aber wir bieten etwas an. 
Aber das ist ja ein ganz spezielles Thema für sich. 

Zurück zum Foto, könnt ihr erkennen was es ist?
Schwiegermutter war fast ungläubig xDDDD


----------



## Tanny (29. Juni 2015)

ein Buntspecht wenn ich es reichtig erkenne?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2015)

Ja, Kirstin, hätte ich auch so bestimmt.

@ Kirstin: ich habe da eine APP am Handy mit den Vogelstimmen ... den "*NABU Vogelführer*" ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo Helmut, 
das ist bestimmt super  
Kann das Handy, wenn es die Stimme hört aus der APP auch die passende rausselektieren?

Ich habe keine Apps. 
ich glaube, mein Handy weiss gar nicht, was eine APP ist 

(....aber man kann damit telefonieren 

.....dafür hat es antiquarischen Wert....quasi die stille Reserve für schlechte Zeiten 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2015)

Servus Kirstin

Gibts auch für das Notebook ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (30. Juni 2015)

Hurra, der Sommer ist da -  heute habe ich Gäste an der Badestelle mit der Kamera erwischt:


----------



## Tanny (4. Juli 2015)

Gestern gegen Abend war es so heiss, dass man sich wie gebaet fühlte, selbst wenn man 
sich nicht bewegte. 
Auf dem Garagendach konnte ich eine Rabenkrähe und ihren Nachwuchs fotografieren, 
die hechelnd "in den Seilen" hingen


----------



## pema (4. Juli 2015)

Erst im Teich baden...
und dann ein  Sonnenbad nehmen - ohne Sonnencreme mit entsprechendem Lichtschutzfaktor.
 

 

Bei uns ist es z.Zt. so heiß, dass ich mich schon kaum noch vor die Türe wage. Alle Vögel sitzen nur hechelnd in den Bäumen und der dicke Hund liegt nur noch auf den Fliesen unterm Küchentisch rum...mit einem feuchten Handtuch auf dem Bauch.
petra


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2015)

Endlich mal erwischt:
Das Rotkehlchen mit seinem Nachwuchs.

 

 

Und eines von drei? Kleinen mal auf Mama wartend

 
petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Juli 2015)

Tolle Bilder, Petra !


----------



## Tanny (6. Juli 2015)

Hier plant jemand die nächste Familie


----------



## Tanny (7. Juli 2015)

Gestern hat sich ein Vogel in den Pferdestall verirrt, der da ziemlich in Panik geriet,
weil die Schwalben, die dort brüten ihn übelst angegriffen haben.

Der Kleine hat sich dann verschreckt am Oberlicht versteckt, bis bei den Schwalben wieder Ruhe war.

Ich habe lange gesucht, was es für ein Vogel sein könnte.
Ich tendiere zu "junger __ Star"  (der Ruf war ein rauhes, langgezogenes  "krächsen")

Hat hier jemand andere Vorschläge?

 

...und auf dem Rückweg "erwischte" ich noch einen Greifvogel (ich vermute ein Rotmilan), der  über meiner Glucke kreiste
(wobei er eher an Aas als an den Küken interessiert ist)
Allerdings waren die Rabenkrähen schnell zur Stelle und vertrieben ihn:


----------



## Dieter_B (10. Juli 2015)

Hab auch einen erwischt, kreiste über unserem Grundstück und als ich die Kamera parat hatte flog er wieder weg. 
War das 2. mal das er auftauchte.


----------



## geoigl (10. Juli 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zu "junger __ Star" (der Ruf war ein rauhes, langgezogenes "krächsen")



da liegst du schon richtig!!

lg


----------



## geoigl (10. Juli 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Das Rotkehlchen mit seinem Nachwuchs.



Super Fotos, Petra!
besonders das zweite, wirkt ja schon fast kitschig diese Kulisse  !


----------



## pema (10. Juli 2015)

geoigl schrieb:


> wirkt ja schon fast kitschig diese Kulisse


Kulisse...das ist gut. Und ich sag immer zu meinem Freund: räum doch endlich mal diesen ganzen Mist weg.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juli 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ...und auf dem Rückweg "erwischte" ich noch einen Greifvogel (ich vermute ein Rotmilan)


Der Milan ist doch ein einfach zu erkennen an dem Gabelschwanz


----------



## pema (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
das familiäre Idyll bei den Rotkehlchen hat ziemlich schlagartig sein Ende gefunden. Von dem Tag an, als die Kleinen selber an der Futterstelle auftauchten und auch selbstständig fressen konnten,  haben die Eltern (oder auch nur ein Elternteil---ich kann die nicht auseinander halten) sie sehr aggressiv vertrieben.
Ein Kleines hat sich noch zwei Tage hier aufgehalten...gestern habe ich das letzte Foto von ihm gemacht...jetzt ist es auch weg. 

 

Aber die Eltern sind offensichtlich schon wieder in Liebeslaune und füttern sich ausgiebig gegenseitig.
Also: Fortsetzung folgt...hoffentlich.
petra


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2015)

pema schrieb:


> und auch selbstständig fressen konnten, haben die Eltern (oder auch nur ein Elternteil---ich kann die nicht auseinander halten) sie sehr aggressiv vertrieben.



( Off topic )
Das hätte ich vielleicht mit meinen Kindern auch machen sollen, die hängen heute noch an meinem Kühlschrank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
bin neulich durch ein aufgeregtes Gekrächze auf diesen Specht aufmerksam geworden. Irgendetwas stimmte nicht, hat seinen Partner gesucht, der kam dann endlich angeflogen und weg waren die Beiden.  Bild 1: Na, wo isser denn?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (13. Juli 2015)

Das ist ja ein ganz süßer 
Und die Fliegenpilze wirken so echt das sich sogar __ Fliegen drauf setzen, siehe letztes Bild  

LG René


----------



## Dieter_B (14. Juli 2015)

Schaut mal wer bei uns baden geht, leider nur durch ein Fenster erwischt, deswegen so unscharf.


----------



## pema (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
heute hatte ein Spatz keinen guten Tag - der Sperber dafür einen um so besseren. Und ich hatte endlich mal meine Kamera parat.

 

 

 

So ist das Leben .
petra


----------



## Tanny (28. Juli 2015)

Petra, das sind ja super Aufnahmen


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo Petra - tolle Aufnahmen! Aber so ist die Natur - fressen und gefressen werden.


----------



## Dieter_B (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo Petra, der war letztens auch bei mir, hat diesmal auch einen Spatz getroffen, leider.
Der Sperber ist zwar auch ein schönes Tier, aber sein fressen muß er sich nicht unbedingt bei mir holen.


----------



## pema (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo Dieter,
ich gebe es ja zu: wenn ich zuhause bin und die Amseln Alarm schlagen, laufe ich oft genug raus, um nach dem 'Feind' zu schauen. Meist laut klatschend. Die Nachbarn meinen sicherlich, ich hätte einen Hau. Allerdings habe ich bei diesen Gelegenheiten auch schon erlebt, wie mutig Amseln sein können...der Sperber musste die Flucht ergreifen.
Ein Sperberehepaar kommt schon seit Jahren in unseren Garten...immer auf der Jagd nach der großen Spatzenhorde -und viel öfter als Erfolg haben sie Misserfolge. Und dann denke ich auch immer an den Sperbernachwuchs, der ja schließlich auch Hunger hat.
petra


----------



## KarinSofia (29. Juli 2015)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Bild 1: Na, wo isser denn?
> LG
> Goldkäferchen
> 
> ...


----------



## lollo (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

für die Vogelliebhaber hier mal ein Link klick mich eines Videos von Montag Abend. Geht über ca. 45 Minuten, und bestätigt leider auch das in Europa, was ich im Beitrag 125 schon anführte.


----------



## Dieter_B (30. Juli 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> ich gebe es ja zu: wenn ich zuhause bin und die Amseln Alarm schlagen, laufe ich oft genug raus, um nach dem 'Feind' zu schauen. Meist laut klatschend. Die Nachbarn meinen sicherlich, ich hätte einen Hau. Allerdings habe ich bei diesen Gelegenheiten auch schon erlebt, wie mutig Amseln sein können...der Sperber musste die Flucht ergreifen.
> Ein Sperberehepaar kommt schon seit Jahren in unseren Garten...immer auf der Jagd nach der großen Spatzenhorde -und viel öfter als Erfolg haben sie Misserfolge. Und dann denke ich auch immer an den Sperbernachwuchs, der ja schließlich auch Hunger hat.
> petra



Hallo Petra,
Ja die haben auch Nachwuchs und die wollen auch leben, aber wenn man live mitbekommt wie sich der Sperber eine Amsel auf der Wiese krallt und die dann wie jämmerlich schreit, das muß ich nicht haben.
Die Natur ist halt so, aber nicht grade dann wenn ich das so live mitbekomme.
Spatzen haben wir erst wieder seit ca. 3 Jahren, mittlerweile ist die Schar auf ungefähr 30 Tiere angewachsen und es wird fleißig jedes Jahr gebrütet.
Genau wie die Mauersegler.


----------



## pema (30. Juli 2015)

@lollo 
Ich verstehe leider deinen Beitrag bzw. deinen Hinweis auf Beitrag 125 nicht so wirklich.
Das Video habe ich quergesehen...da habe ich keinen Zusammenhang erkannt.
Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal deine Toleranzschwelle überdenken - es gibt ja bekanntlich viele Wege, die nach Rom führen.
petra


----------



## pema (30. Juli 2015)

Dieter_B schrieb:


> Die Natur ist halt so, aber nicht grade dann wenn ich das so live mitbekomme.


Tja, schön finde ich das auch nicht...aber wie du schon schreibst: das ist die Natur und eingreifen (habe ich auch schon versucht...der Sperber flog dann mit dem schreienden Vogel weg) bringt oft einfach nichts.
petra


----------



## lollo (31. Juli 2015)

@ Pema,



pema schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal deine Toleranzschwelle überdenken - es gibt ja bekanntlich viele Wege, die nach Rom führen


dieses empfehle ich dir dringend selbst zu überdenken, denn nur wer lesen kann, und Filme ganz anschaut, ist klar im Vorteil. 

Dieses hatte ich im Beitrag 125 erwähnt, 
_es gibt auch Völker die fangen Wildvögel und verspeisen sie dann, und da brauchen wir gar nicht so weit zu schauen wo so etwas passiert._

Vielleicht solltest du dir das Video einmal ganz anschauen, bevor du hier solche Kommentare ab gibst, denn ich werde nicht so tolerant sein,
und akzeptieren das in Europa (trotz Verbot) Singvögel gegessen werden.

Vielleicht findet sich ja der Eine oder Andere mit seinem Verhalten in dem Video auch wieder.


----------



## pema (31. Juli 2015)

Also eigentlich ist das ja hier nicht der Ort, um sich über die Essgewohnheiten mancher Nationalitäten auseinander zu setzen.
In Beitrag 125 hast du einiges geschrieben aber es ging dir in erster Linie darum, mein Verhalten zu kritisieren. Schlimm genug, dass du das Füttern eines Rotkehlchens in Beziehung zum Fangen von Singvögeln in südeuropäischen Ländern gesetzt hast...
Was jetzt dein erneuter Hinweis auf Beitrag 125 hier sollte entzieht sich meinem Verständnis...und darauf bezog sich mein Hinweis, doch etwas toleranter zu sein.
petra


----------



## pema (7. Sep. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
heute habe ich mal zur Abwechslung 'Herrn Sperber' mit der Kamera erwischt.
Offensichtlich hat er wesentlich weniger Jagderfolg als Frau Sperber (ich habe ihn schon öfter 'dumm rumsitzen' gesehen). Aber ein wunderschönes Tier.
Interessant war, dass Vögel offensichtlich genau einschätzen können, wer ein 'passender' Feind ist und wer nicht. Alle kleinen Vögel waren verschwunden...aber eine Ringeltaube hat genüsslich weiter gefressen, während der Sperber keine 3m entfernt gesessen hat

 

petra


----------



## jolantha (7. Sep. 2015)

Hallo, 
da die Fütterrung schon bals wieder losgeht, setze ich mal einen Link hierein, von Winterfutter.
Das soll keine Werbung sein, aber diesen Handel hab ich durch Zufall endeckt, und das 
Futter gefiel mir gut . 
Äußert Ihr bitte auch mal Eure Meinung ? 

https://www.pauls-muehle.de/wild-un...ogelfutter/mischungen/wildvogelfutter-deluxe/


----------



## pema (7. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Anne,
die getrockneten Mehlwürmer hat bei mir kein Vogel angerührt...ich habe im Endeffekt eine ganze Tüte in den Müll entsorgt.
Bei der Mischung ist die Frage, ob du nur eine Futterstelle für alle Vögel hast, oder ob du verschiedene für die entsprechenden Futterliebhaber hast.
Bei mir gibt es eine Futterstelle für Weichfutterfresser (Rosinen u. Haferflocken+Öl...mische ich selber), eine für Körnerfresser (geschälte u. ungeschälte Sonnenblumenkerne, Hanf) und lebende Mehlwürmer als Besonderheit.
Erdnüsse verfüttere ich gar nicht mehr, da ich festgestellt habe, dass Ratten die besonders mögen.
Ich kaufe also keine Mischungen mehr, sondern mische lieben selber die Zutaten für den entsprechenden Bedarf.
petra


----------



## Tanny (7. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Anne,

auf den ersten Blick klingt das wie eine tolle Zusammensetzung - wie bei jedem Futtermittel
(soll ja lecker klingen für Herrchen und Frauchen  )

Aber ich halte die Mischung in jeder Hinsicht für nicht geeignet.

Zum einen ist es nicht sinnvoll, alles weiterverarbeitet, entspelzt und geschält zu mischen -
darunter leidet die Qualität, die Bestandteile werden schnell ranzig und setzen
Schimmelpilzsporen an und Qualitätsmängel sind durch den Käufer wegen der zugesetzten Öle nicht erkennbar.

(Kenne ich gut von sehr, sehr namhaften und teuren  Pferdemüslis, wo ich immer mal
Proben gezogen und untersuchen lassen habe - immer Schimmelpilzbefund  )

Zudem brauchen gerade die Körnerfresser unter den Vögeln auch die Spelze.

Sie müssen sie knacken können und sie nehmen davon auch Reste auf und diese Reste beinhalten
wertvolle Nährstoffe.

Last not least finde ich es mehr als fragwürdig, wenn geschrieben wird, dass das Futter im Sommer
verwendet wird, um die Jungvögel aufzuziehen.

Das ist falsch.

Entweder eine bewusste, dreiste Falschaussage oder die Leute haben keine Ahnung von
Singvögeln - was genau so schlecht ist, den dann haben sie auch keine Ahnung, wie das
Futter beschaffen sein muss.

Und wenn die Altvögel diese getrockneten Mehlwürmer
tatsächlich verfüttern würden (was sie glücklicherweise normalerweise nicht tun), würden
sie damit ihre Brut töten.

Ich würde auch eher Petra s Variante empfehlen.

In jeder Mühle lassen sich die Einzelbestandteile pur kaufen (ist auch noch viel billiger, als diese
Mischungen, deren Bestandteile einen Bruchteil dessen kosten, was man da bezahlt).

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (8. Sep. 2015)

Danke an Petra und Kirstin , 
ja, ich gebe es zu, ich wollte dieses Futter aus reiner Faulheit kaufen. 
Ich habe eine " Mühle " ca 25 km entfernt, wo es Einzelsaaten gibt .
Hab ich sonst ja auch immer gemacht, aber irgendwann wird man ja auch bequem


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2015)

Heute fotografiert

Ein Rotmilan ?  über dem Stalldach, als ich mit Marco jagen war

 

und die Rabenkrähe ganz oben in einem der höchsten Bäume:


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2015)

Servus

Heute ist ein Pärchen Fichtenkreuzschnäbel zum trinken vorbei gekommen ...

Leider kein gelungenes Bild da ich gerade das 60mm Makro drauf hatte. Ist eine 100% Vergrößerung ...

  
Links das Männchen das zuerst die Lage sondiert hat und rechts das Weibchen das paar Minuten später, nach dem die Lage ruhig war auch zum trinken gekommen ist.

Ich stand wie angewurzelt 5m entfernt ohne Kamera in der Hand da. Langsamst, im Schneckentempo, griff ich mir die Kamera und führte sie ans Auge.
2-3 Minuten später flogen sie dann wieder davon.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (13. Sep. 2015)

ein tolles Foto, Helmut 

...ich hatte heute einen Hausrotschwanz auf dem Stalldach vor der Kamera:


----------



## pema (26. Sep. 2015)

Zwar Vögel an einer Futterstelle -,
aber nicht bei mir im Garten, sondern in Lissabon am Tejo-Ufer.
Kann mir jemand bei der Bestimmung helfen? Eigentlich dachte ich an Uferschnepfen...aber der weiße Bauch scheint mir nicht zu passen.
Nebenbei: Portugal und Lissabon sind wunderschön. Der Urlaub war viel zu kurz.
Petra


----------



## Tanny (26. Sep. 2015)

...ich hätte auch auf Uferschnepfe getippt......


----------



## jolantha (28. Sep. 2015)

So, hab mich mal in der Meisenstangen-Lutscher Herstellung versucht 
  Kokosfett und Schweineschmalz
 Durchgebohrte Eisstiele
  Abkühlung
  Futterblock
  Ups, Experiment zu 1/3 gescheitert 
  Rest hängt am Häuschen, mal gucken ob es schmeckt


----------



## Tanny (28. Sep. 2015)

Tolle Idee mit den Eisstielen 


Für den Bruch könntest Du evtl. eine halbe Kokosnuss nehmen, unten einen Regeanbluss einbohren, 
oben links und rechts ein Loch für eine Aufhänschlaufe und dann den Bruch einfach in die Schale? 

Es funktioniert übrigens auch andrsherum: 
halbe Kokosnuss unten ein Loch rein, Band durchziehen und innen so verknoten, dass es nicht 
durchrutscht und dann mit dem Zeug füllen, aushärten lassen und die Kokosnuss dann verkehrt 
herum in den Baum hängen. 

Dann hat das Futter gleich ein Dach und Du sparst Dir das bröselige "heil aus der Hülle holen" 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (29. Sep. 2015)

Gute Idee Kirstin, 
aber irgendwie ist meine Mischung zu brüchig. 
Mach ich mal neu, ohne Schmalz


----------



## Christine (29. Sep. 2015)

Irgendwie hab ich für solche Bastelarbeiten was mit Rindertalg in den Tiefen meines Gedächtnisses...


----------



## pema (29. Sep. 2015)

Ja, eigentlich bestehen Meisenknödel etc. aus Rindertalg. Allerdings ist es bei uns nicht gerade einfach, Rindertalg zu bekommen. Ich bin letztes Jahr extra zum Schlachthof gefahren, um den Talg zu besorgen. Dort habe ich dann einen Riesenplastiksack mit über 5 kg glibberiger, weißer Masse in die Hand gedrückt bekommen . Das war so mehr oder weniger an einem Stück. Ich habe dann zwar mein Bestes gegeben...aber einen weißen undefinierbaren Haufen einer ständig wegflutschenden Masse in kleine Würfel zu schneiden, auszulassen und mit Körnern zu vermischen - im Endeffekt habe ich von den fünf Kilo gerade mal 500gr verarbeiten können...der Rest habe ich dann entnervt in die Tonne gekloppt.
Ich glaube, die Schmalz-Kokosfett - Mischung ist gar nicht so verkehrt. Allerdings hast zu wohl zu viele Körner reingetan. Mehr Fett - weniger Körner...dann wird das Ganze auch nicht so brüchig.
petra


----------



## jolantha (30. Sep. 2015)

Christine, Rindertalg müßteste hier dann von so ner armen Kuh runterschneiden,  ( sorry ) das gibts hier nirgends .

Petra, so was Ahnliches hab ich mir schon gedacht, ich muß erst mal neues Fett holen, dann mach ich das nochmal


----------



## Tanny (2. Okt. 2015)

...ich glaube, den Feldsperlingen muss mal jemand einen Kalender schenken ....
....seit 3 Tagen bauen die an einem Nest!!!


----------



## jolantha (3. Okt. 2015)

Tanny, die bauen ihr Winterquartier , machen sie bei mir auch, jedes Jahr im Meisenkasten . 
Wenn du hineinschaust, sieht das ziemlich liederlich aus, einfach ein wenig ausgepolstert. 
Jedes Frühjahr, ehe die Meisen kommen, hole ich das wieder raus, und es ist Mieterwechsel


----------



## Tanny (3. Okt. 2015)

danke Anne, für die Aufklärung 

Es beruhigt mich, dass ich keine dementen Feldsperlinge habe


----------



## koile (4. Okt. 2015)

Habe heute mal einen Kleiber vor die Linse bekommen.


----------



## jolantha (5. Okt. 2015)

Meine Meisenlutscher sind wohl doch nicht sooo der Hammer 
2 Meisen und ein Spatz haben vorsichtig probiert. 
Aber so wirklich ist ja doch noch nichts los , am Futterhäuschen .
Wie sieht es denn bei Euch aus, füttert Ihr auch schon an ?


----------



## Tanny (5. Okt. 2015)

Ich füttere noch gar nicht 


Dieses jahr war der erste Sommer hier auf dem Hof, wo ich die Sommerfütterung komplett 
weg lassen konnte und ich vermute ganz stark, dass ich auch im Herbst nicht füttern muss. 

Mit Chance wird sich die Notwendigkeit des Fütterns hier dieses Jahr nur auf die Zeit beschränken, 
wo wir Schnee haben werden 

die Renaturierungsmaßnahmen haben sich also gelohnt - die Knicks, Wildecken und Bäume sitzen 
randvoll mit Vogelfutter für alle Bedürfnisse


----------



## pema (5. Okt. 2015)

Bei mir an der Futterstelle ist z.Zt. auch nicht besonders viel los...eigentlich nur die 'üblichen Verdächtigen'.
Die Zeit des Nachwuchsaufzuchtes ist vorbei und die Zeit der Nahrungsknappheit hat noch nicht begonnen.
Dennoch werde ich Ende des Monats zu der bisherig einzigen Futterstelle noch die zwei anderen üblichen Winterfutterstellen wieder 'In Betrieb' nehmen, damit die Vögel sich wieder daran gewöhnen können.
Ich bin mir sicher...in zwei Monaten tobt da wieder der Bär.
petra


----------



## Digicat (5. Okt. 2015)

Servus

Hmmm ... ganz anders hier bei mir.

An den beiden Futterstellen treffen sich Kohl-, Blau-, Sumpf- bzw. Weiden-, Hauben- und Tannenmeisen. Erlenzeisige ebenfalls. Weiters kommt der Kleiber und die Dompfaffen vorbei.
Grünlinge, Buchfinken und Spatzen (Feldsperlinge) auch nicht zu vergessen.
Buntspechte sind da, hört man am klopfen, aber sie zeigen sich nur mehr sporadisch an den Futterstellen.
Neuerdings kommt eine __ Bachstelze an den Teich und fischt sich Essbares heraus.

Die beiden Futterstellen sind innerhalb einer Woche leer gefuttert.

Fettblöcke und Streu- und Säulenfuttermischungen gehen weg wie die "warmen Semmeln" ...

Noch ein Wort zum Wetter ... die letzten beiden Wochen waren durchwegs sonnig/bewölkt (kein Regen) bei Frühtemperaturen von 3°C - 12° C und Tageshöchstwerten von 15°C - 25°C bei teils keinem Wind aber auch 1-3 Tage mit Windspitzen bis 70 Km/h.
Die Bauern der Umgebung haben alle schon umgeackert und teils die Wintersaat ausgebracht. Der Senf (Gelb) steht noch.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (7. Okt. 2015)

Behauptung zurück , der Vogelnachrichtendienst hat funktioniert 
Gestern war auf einmal Sturmangriff aller Meisen und Spatzen auf die Körnerlutscher. 
Heute hängt da nur noch ein halber, zerfallener , und schaukelt einsam vor sich hin. 
Anscheinend schmecken sie doch. 
Muß ich ganz schnell Neue machen


----------



## Tanny (9. Okt. 2015)

...zwar nicht an einer von mir eingerichteten Futterstelle, aber irgendwie auch "an der Futterstelle"
habe ich heute hinter dem Stall auf der Koppel diesen Kandidaten festhalten können:

           

spontan habe ich gedacht "Habicht"....aber eigentlich finde ich den Schwanz für einen Habicht zu kurz......doch Bussard?...
.........aber der Bussard hat doch helle Flecken im Gefieder und ist etwas kleiner?

....ich habe keine Ahnung ....wisst Ihr es?


----------



## jolantha (10. Okt. 2015)

Ich tendiere zum Bussard


----------



## geoigl (12. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin
ist ein Mausebussard, den gibt's von fast weiß bis dunkelbraun,...
Schöner Vogel!!

lg


----------



## Tanny (12. Okt. 2015)

vielen Dank 

Im Moment haben wir wirklich viele Greifvögel, die überall auf den Zaunpfählen an den abgeernteten 
Äckern auf Ansitz sind.


----------



## jolantha (13. Okt. 2015)

Immer wenn ich mit meinem Fotoapparat um die Ecke schleiche, in der Küche, am Fenster,
sindse alle wech 
    
Das sind als Notlösung gekaufte Meisenknödel, da gehen sie gar nicht dran. 
Ich werde heute Neue machen, und die mit druntermischen . 
Müßte eine Blau- und eine Kohlmeise sein, die ich erwischt habe.


----------



## Tanny (13. Okt. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Das sind als Notlösung gekaufte Meisenknödel, da gehen sie gar nicht dran.



 daran siehst Du dann ja, wie gigantisch die Qualitätsunterschiede sind 

 Deine kleinen Piepmätze wissen eben, was gut ist


----------



## pema (16. Okt. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
heute mal wieder 'Mord und Totschlag' bei uns im Garten.
Diesmal waren es nicht die Sperber, sondern ein größerer Räuber und auch seine Beute war es. Ein Habicht schlug eine Türkentaube.
Das Drama begann damit, dass die Taube auf ihrer Flucht gegen unsere Wohnzimmerscheibe flog. Als ich dann nach draußen ging um nach zu schauen, wie schwer die Taube verletzt ist, sah ist erst den Habicht. Er griff sich sofort das betäubte Tier und flog damit in den hinteren Bereich des Gartens. Dort tötete und fraß er dann die Taube...die Reste nahm er mit, so dass nur noch ein Haufen von Federn übrig blieb.

 

 
petra


----------



## Tanny (16. Okt. 2015)

...ich würde sagen, der hat gut gefrühstückt......

Petra, das sind tolle Aufnahmen!

LG
Kirstin


----------



## geoigl (16. Okt. 2015)

Super Foto, Petra!


----------



## Tanny (16. Okt. 2015)

Heute Morgen konnte ich fleißige Helfer beobachten, die unter den Dachüberständen, auf den Dächern 
und in der Dachrinne für Ordnung sorgten 

Kohlmeise: 

    

Rotkehlchen: 

   

Zaunkönig: 

  

...und der Kandidat sass starr im Nebelregen und rührte sich kaum.  
Ich konnte in der diesigen Luft bei der Entfernung nicht wirklich erkennen, was es ist, 
tippe aber mal auf __ Star?


----------



## pema (17. Okt. 2015)

Das war bestimmt ein __ Star.
Ich hoffe mal für ihn, dass er kein Problem mit dem linken Bein hat...er hält es ja immer hoch.
petra


----------



## jolantha (18. Okt. 2015)

Versuch Nr. 2 geglückt !
Weniger Schmalz .

 
Der erste Vorkoster . Es hat geschmeckt, mittlerweile  
hat es sich rumgesprochen , und alle sind da ! 
Nur nicht, wenn ich auftauche


----------



## Sternenstaub (18. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Tany,
bin mir nicht sicher dass das ein __ Star ist die Krallen erinnern mich eher an einen Greifvogel vielleicht könnte es auch ein Sperber sein wobei der Schnabel ist nicht der eines Greifes
bin mir da aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Digicat (18. Okt. 2015)

Servus Kirstin

Wie groß war den dein "__ Star" ?
Wenn Amsel-Größe würde ich auch mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auf einen Star tippen.
Wenn größer könnte es auch ein Tannenhäher sein. Obwohl der ja garnet bei Euch im Norden vorhanden sein sollte ...


> In Deutschland sind sie in den Mittelgebirgen und in den Alpen verbreitet, und zudem über den gesamten Alpenraum,


Quelle

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (18. Okt. 2015)

....ich würde sagen, es war tatsächlich ein __ Star 
Ich habe gestern noch ein besseres Bild hinbekommen.
Als ich bei den vorigen Bildern nur die Frontansicht  sah, war mein erster Impuls "irgendeine Eule" 
...aber der Schnabel passte so gar nicht in der Seitenansicht....und natürlich die Beine auch nicht wirklich....

  

(auf einem Bein sass er denke ich nur, wegen des ekligen Regens - alles "einziehen", was geht  )

die Bussarde sitzen jetzt ganz häufig auf den Zaunpfählen auf der hinteren Koppel an:

 

...und Spatzi ist im Moment wieder ganz, ganz viel in der Sitzecke:


----------



## jolantha (19. Okt. 2015)

Kirstin, schön 
Anscheinend hast du immer irgendwo einen Vogel


----------



## pema (22. Okt. 2015)

Können die __ fliegen??,
meine - zumindest bisher - vermeintlich rattensichere Futterstelle war in den letzten Tagen immer erstaunlich leergefressen - und das über Nacht.
Morgens war kein Krümel mehr vom Fettfutter (welches ich abends noch gesehen hatte) vorhanden. hmm...nachtaktive Vögel?, Eulen, die plötzlich Haferflocken mögen?, Freeclimber, die den 70cm hohen Tisch samt 10cm Überstand nur mit Hilfe ihrer Fingerkraft erklettern?
Ich hatte es schon befürchtet und insg. 51 Fotos in der letzten Nacht haben den Beweis erbracht: Ratten sind äußerst geschickt.
Die Antwort auf die Frage: wie ist diese Ratte nun wirklich auf den Tisch gekommen, hat der Fotobeweis leider nicht erbringen können. Aber die nächste Nacht ist ja auch noch 'ne Nacht und die Kamera steht bereit. Diesmal mit Videofunktion...das will ich wissen - klettern oder springen.
....Und danach wird das Futter nachts rein geholt - zumindest das an dieser Futterstelle. 
 

ps. die beiden Säcke sehen zwar so aus, als ob sie direkt neben dem Tisch stehen - standen aber über einen Meter weit entfernt
petra


----------



## Christine (22. Okt. 2015)

Ich setze 5 Eur auf Klettern


----------



## troll20 (22. Okt. 2015)

Ich setz zwar kein Geld, aber tippe auf springen. 1 m soll wohl weder in weite als auch höhe kein Problem sein.
Aber ganz ehrlich hät ich eher auf Eichhörnchen getippt, als Dieb


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Okt. 2015)

Das hätte ich nich gedacht. Ein m hoch oder weit springen ist schon eine Leistung für ein Tier von der Größe einer Ratte.  Bin gespannt was du morgen auf dem Video drauf hast.
Grüße, Robert.


----------



## Christine (22. Okt. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> 1 m soll wohl weder in weite als auch höhe kein Problem sein.


Für ne Ratte? Mit den kurzen Beinchen? Hast Du mal beobachtet, wie die sich bewegen?
Klettern wie die Weltmeister, balancieren, abseilen, fallen lassen, rennen, selbst schwimmen - aber springen


----------



## troll20 (22. Okt. 2015)

Jup live gesehen


----------



## pema (23. Okt. 2015)

Also: es werden noch Wetten entgegen genommen.
Letzte Nacht wurde zwar ein Foto der Ratte auf der Terrasse geschossen - aber auf dem Video war dann nichts mehr zu sehen und zumindest die Rosinen aus dem Fettfutter waren heute morgen noch vorhanden. Vielleicht kamerascheu - das Nagetier. Oder falsche Kameraeinstellung.
Nächste Nacht geht's weiter.
petra


----------



## troll20 (23. Okt. 2015)

Im folgenden Link geben Sie zwar etwas geringere Höhen an, aber auch die Reichen für deinen Tisch :
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Christine (23. Okt. 2015)

_"Auch beim Springen nach oben schafft eine Ratte allenfalls 60 bis 80 cm"_​
Ne, Rene, ich will ja nicht streiten. Aber die reichen nicht für den Tisch. Der mag zwar nur 70 cm hoch sein. Aber springen ist nicht springen. Ne Ratte hopst allenfalls an einer Wand nach oben. Sie nimmt auch keinen Anlauf. Aber um auf einen Tisch zu springen und dann auch noch zu landen, fehlen ihr einfach die anatomischen Voraussetzungen. Leih Dir mal eine (oder eine Maus) und setz sie in einen hohen Eimer, dann siehst Du, was ich meine.

Anders wäre es, wenn sie von oben kommt. Aber auch dann wäre es eher ein Fallenlassen als ein springen.


----------



## troll20 (23. Okt. 2015)

Tja Christine, dann erklär mal bitte wie so eine Ratte aus dem Stand die über einen Meter Höhe bis zum Rand einer 200 liter Regentonne packt. Und das live gesehen. Der duft nach Äpfeln welche in dieser lagen verleihte evtl. Flügel? ?


----------



## Christine (23. Okt. 2015)

Mit Pektin gedopt - das güldet nicht.


----------



## troll20 (23. Okt. 2015)

Hat aber auch nicht beim ersten Anlauf geklappt. Das Tier ist bestimmt eine halbe Stunde um die Tonne gekrabelt und hat nach den Äpfeln gesucht bzw nach einem Weg dorthin. 
Andere Ratten waren da etwas motivierter und haben sich durch den Tonnenboden genagt.


----------



## pema (23. Okt. 2015)

Wir werden es ja - hoffentlich - noch sehen.
Ich habe mir noch mal die Fotos der ersten Kameranacht angeschaut. Die Ratte hat zwar öfters (sehnsüchtig) an den Tischbeinen hochgeschaut, hat sich auch daran hochgestellt, aber das letzte Foto der Ratte vor den Tischfotos zeigt sie am Terrassenboden...gut 1,5m entfernt vom Tisch. Eine Minute später saß sie dann im Vogelfutternapf.
Eigentlich hätte die Kamera ja einen erfolgreichen Kletterversuch dokumentieren müssen (aber ich vertraue Technik nicht wirklich).
Ratten hingegen traue ich wahre Meisterleistungen zu. Und so würde mich Springen ebenso wie Freeclimbing nicht wirklich wundern. Wer an einen Meisenknödel, der an einem 1,5m langen Draht befestigt, freihängend von dem Ast eines Kirschbaumes baumelt, herankommt, der schafft wohl so manches. Selber gesehen. Ich sag ja immer: die machen 'ne Räuberleiter von unten.
petra


----------



## Benny337 (23. Okt. 2015)

Grüss Euch,
Ich habe auch mal versucht einiege Bilder zu machen.Leider sind die Bilder noch nicht ganz gut,aber ich bin dabei es  perfektionieren .
Hier meine ersten Versuche.
Die  Schwalben sind von ca.10 September                            
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Benny337 (23. Okt. 2015)

Hier noch ein paar Heutige Bilder


----------



## Tanny (23. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Benny, 

nicht perfekt?

Das sind phantastische Aufnahmen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (24. Okt. 2015)

Es ist wirklich unglaublich.
Wie kommt die Ratte auf den Tisch?
'Springen' oder 'Klettern' - gestern Nacht sind mir spektakuläre Bilder geglückt...

sie sind zu zweit und arbeiten als Team und sie benutzen Werkzeuge!
Das stellt die gesamte Evolutionstheorie auf den Kopf....

 

ein Frage stellt sich mir nur noch:
wo verstecken sie tagsüber ihr Trampolin.
petra


----------



## troll20 (24. Okt. 2015)

pema schrieb:


> wo verstecken sie tagsüber ihr Trampolin


Na das zerlegen sie, schleppen es in den Bau. Dort wird es dann wieder zusammengebaut aber als Hängematte


----------



## Tanny (24. Okt. 2015)

@pema


----------



## pema (25. Okt. 2015)

Sie klettert.
        
Das schafft sie, weil sie wirklich groß ist und an diesem Tischbein im oberen Bereich eine Höhenverstellvorrichtung in Form eines geriffelten Ringes ist. Wenn sie den erreicht (wahrscheinlich durch springen...also doch...) hat sie den nötigen Halt (auch unter Zuhilfenahme ihres Schwanzes), um den Überstand zu erreichen. Wie sie den dann allerdings überwindet konnte, kann man auf Grund der Kameraposition nicht sehen. Das scheint auch der schwierigste Teil der Aktion zu sein. Sie hat es im Laufe der Nacht zwar dreimal bis in den oberen Bereich des Tischbeines geschafft, aber erst beim vierten Versuch gelang es ihr, auf die Tischplatte zu kommen.

So...und jetzt besser wieder zurück zu den netten Tieren an der Vogelfutterstelle.
petra


----------



## jolantha (26. Okt. 2015)

Wirklich ein cleveres Kerlchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Okt. 2015)

...... hier streiten sie sich wie die Kesselflicker am Eichhörnchen-Futterhaus, dabei ist es gerade fast leer.... bis auf einige Bröckchen


----------



## Tanny (27. Okt. 2015)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> dabei ist es gerade fast leer.... bis auf einige Bröckchen



...ich würde sagen, genau DESWEGEN streiten sie sich ....


----------



## Christine (27. Okt. 2015)

Nö, die streiten sich auch wie die Kesselflicker, wenn das Futterhaus  voll ist - unsere zumindest.


----------



## Tanny (27. Okt. 2015)

Futtertechnisch wäre es noch nicht zwingend notwendig gewesen

Aber die Kohlmeisen und mittlerweile auch die Feldsperlinge wurden mittlerweile so dreist , 
dass sie sogar, wenn ich direkt daneben sass, an Spatzis Futter auf dem Tisch gingen 

....und das war ganz schöner "Schweinkram".....

Also habe ich jetzt den Vogelfütterer aufgestellt. 

Da die Vögel sowieso so mutig sind, steht der Fütterer dieses Jahr direkt gegenüber der 
Sitzecke am Parkplatz 
(dann können wir alles schön sehen  )

  

Um zu verhindern, dass mir ungebetene Nager wie letztes Jahr ihre Ausgänge katzensicher 
direkt in den Fütterer graben, habe ich unten eine alte Duschwanne rein gestellt. 

  

Nun müssen die Nager von außen rein (und sind damit für die Katzen abfangbar) 
und ganz nebenbei lässt sich der Boden wunderbar abfegen 

In der __ Birke über dem Fütterer hängt noch ein kleines Häuschen, damit ich 
"gitterfrei" fotografieren kann 

Und die ersten gefiederten Freunde haben nicht lange auf sich warten lassen


----------



## jolantha (28. Okt. 2015)

Tanny, 
Deine Duschwanne ist eine gute Idee , gefällt mir.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (30. Okt. 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Das mit dem starken Zuspruch an der Futterstelle kann mit dem trockenen Sommer zusammenhängen.
Wir haben hier eine Forschugsstation, die seit über 40 Jahren den Vogelbestand untersucht. 
http://forschung-oefs.de/forschung/monitoring.php
Und der Leiter hat berichtet, dass dieses Jahr die Vögel eigentlich alle untergewichtig sind, da es im Sommer zu wenig Insekten aufgrund der Trockenheit gegeben hat. (Wir hatten hier in der Mitte auch einen extremen Sommer und viel zu wenig Regen).
Und die Vögel stürzen sich regelrecht auf seine Futterfallen...

Also ist das mit dem Füttern durchaus angebracht.



Knut


----------



## pema (30. Okt. 2015)

Wie viele Türkentauben passen in ein Vogelhaus?
Sechs...und die siebte passt bestimmt auch noch rein.
    
petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,
reges Treiben an den Futterstellen, und macht Spaß zuzugucken. 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## karsten. (10. Nov. 2015)

Mahlzeit

mein neuer Nachbarn


----------



## Tanny (10. Nov. 2015)

Am Fütterer tobt jetzt schon täglich der Bär - es hat sich offensichtlich schnell rumgesprochen, dass 
die Schimmelhofbar wieder geöffnet ist 

  

.....und "er" sass in den hohen Bäumen hinter der "Bar" - allerdings bezweifel ich, daß er es auf 
die Speisekarte der Bar abgesehen hat, sondern eher auf deren Gäste:


----------



## Digicat (12. Nov. 2015)

Servus Kirstin

Würde ich als Bussard bestimmen.
Ich denke da geht keine Gefahr von ihm aus.

Wäre es ein Sperber ... huch, da brennt die Lunte ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (12. Nov. 2015)

Bussarde als Spaziergänger auf einem Feld.
So unterschiedlich können sie aussehen....
 

 

und als mein heutiges Highlight: ein Schwarm Wacholderdrosseln
 

petra


----------



## Chelmon1 (12. Nov. 2015)

Wow, Petra!
Ich habe in meinem Leben ein einziges Mal eine Wacholderdrossel gesehen.


Schnapsdrosseln schon öfter.


----------



## Digicat (12. Nov. 2015)

Servus Petra

Schöne Bilder 

Besonders das Wacholderdrossel-Bild ... sind aber auch sehr schöne Vögel.

Aber auch die Farb-Varianten der Bussarde ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (12. Nov. 2015)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem Leben ein einziges Mal eine Wacholderdrossel gesehen.


Ich bis heute in natura noch nie...und dann gleich einen ganzen Schwarm....zum Glück hatte ich meine Kamera beim Gassigehen dabei.

petra


----------



## jolantha (15. Nov. 2015)

Immer wenn Frau Meise sich auf der Stuhllehne niederläßt, weiß ich, Futter ist alle


----------



## pema (3. Dez. 2015)

Heute am Himmel beobachtet:
zwei Krähen (ver)jagen einen Bussard.
Die Krähen haben gewonnen.
 

 
petra


----------



## jolantha (3. Dez. 2015)

Petra, tolle Aufnahmen 
Bei mir legten sich die Krähen auch mit dem Habicht an, wenn der sich mal auf einem Baum niederließ, 
und auf unsere Brieftauben wartete. 
Mit solchen Wächtern kann man nur zufrieden sein


----------



## pema (4. Dez. 2015)

Da ja scheinbar keiner mehr Vögel an der Futterstelle fotografieren kann...
(Leute - wo sind eure Fotos)
heute mal der 'Herr des Hauses' der Hühnerfamilie beim Nachbarn:
 

 
petra


----------



## samorai (4. Dez. 2015)

Siehste Petra .
Frei nach dem Motto; 
_Wochenend und Sonnenschein bei Petra ist ja nicht das Glück allein .....!

Ron!_


----------



## Tanny (4. Dez. 2015)

nix Winter....nix Futterstelle


----------



## Flusi (6. Dez. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> nix Winter....nix Futterstelle


...gemein. Die Vögel sind dieses Jahr (lt. eines Berichtes von Nabu, wo ich die Quelle nicht mehr auswendig weiß) ziemlich untergewichtig, weil der Sommer zu trocken war und demgemäß nicht genügend Insekten da waren, damit sie sich Winterspeck anfuttern können.  
Wir füttern fleißig; (wenn arbeitsmäßig mehr Zeit ist, versuche ich für Fotos zu sorgen)
LG Flusi


----------



## Tanny (6. Dez. 2015)

Bei uns waren Insekten satt....und sind immer noch....sogar Mücken und __ Fliegen. 
Über mangelnde Feuchtigkeit kann ich auch nicht klagen. 

Bei meiner Mama (die füttert schon ganz viel), habe ich gerade gemeckert: ihre Vögel sehen aus wie lebende Bowlingkugeln - die sind fast doppelt so dick, wie meine.....und meine sind schon wohl genährt.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Flusi (6. Dez. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ihre Vögel sehen aus wie lebende Bowlingkugeln


ja neeeh, is`klar. 
@Kirstin, das ist so süß; hab bald `nen Zwerchfelldurchbruch erlitten bei der bildlichen Vorstellung! 
 ( außerdem weiß ich genau, daß Du ein großes Herz hast für die Piepmätze)

LG Flusi


----------



## Tanny (7. Dez. 2015)

ich werde nächstes Mal mal die kamera mit zu Mutti nehmen.....mal schauen, ob die Vögel 
noch auf s Bild passen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (7. Dez. 2015)

Oooch menno, 
bei mir gibts ganz viele Vögel am und im Häuschen, aber immer wenn ich komme, 
sind se wech


----------



## karsten. (7. Dez. 2015)

/Hallo

mir tut der Bussard schon wieder leid ..........


 

unser (Nachbar)-Hausgeist

 



manchmal verschwindet er während eines Wimpernschlags im Kamin

dann stellt man sich die Frage ob man es nicht geträumt hat...........

mfG

s.a.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/508680/


----------



## pema (7. Dez. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> aber immer wenn ich komme,
> sind se wech



Mal einen Tipp Anne: (biste selber doch bestimmt auch schon drauf gekommen) Die Kamera nehmen, vielleicht noch einen Klapphocker und sich in die Aufnahmeposition begeben. Dazu wahlweise ein Heiß- oder Kaltgetränk der Wahl - von Tee, Kaffee über Rotwein bis zu Bier geht da alles (zu dieser Jahreszeit vielleicht ein Glühweinchen) - und Geduld, viel Geduld.  Die kommen wieder und dann bist du am Drücker.
petra


----------



## jolantha (8. Dez. 2015)

Petra,  NEIN , da will ich gar nicht drauf kommen ! 
ICH BIN EIN WINTERHASSER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Niemals werde ich mich nach draußen setzen, um irgendetwas zu fotografieren . 
Lieber hocke ich hinter dem Küchenfenster im Warmen 
Das Dumme ist, die Vögelchen sehen mich trotzdem, so nach dem Motto, da ist die Nervensäge schon wieder, 
laß uns woanders hinfliegen.


----------



## Benny337 (9. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Anne,
Für dein Küchenfenster gibt eine Folie.
Man sieht nur raus und nicht von draussen nach innen.
Ich habe sowas auch, auf einem Fenster zu Hause und bin sehr zufrieden.
Ich kenne zwei verschiedene Folien.
Die eine ist so wie ein  Spiegel und die zweite hat kleine Löcher( Farbe nach Wunsch)
Ich habe die mit Löcher, die nimmt weniger Licht weg.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## troll20 (9. Dez. 2015)

Wegen der Folie,  schau mal in der Bucht nach  Auto -Tönungsfolie 
Gibt es auch leicht versiegelt und als Meterware


----------



## pema (10. Dez. 2015)

Ganz neuer Besuch bei mir...eine Haubenmeise.
Ziemlich verfressen - kommt jetzt regelmäßig.

Gibt es jetzt was?:
 

Jaaa, die leckeren Mehlwürmer sind wieder da

 

Leider etwas unscharf...da - @ Anne - durch die Küchenfensterscheibe aufgenommen. Ich sitze auch lieber im Warmen. Allerdings habe ich meine Vögel doch schon so im Griff, dass sie auch zum fressen kommen, wenn ich als lebende Statue am Küchentisch mit der Kamera im Anschlag hocke.
petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. Dez. 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 156622

Jaaa, die leckeren Mehlwürmer sind wieder da

petra[/QUOTE]

...wenn ich ein Vöglein wär und auch 2 Flügel hätt', flög ich zu Dir!!!  
Besser als bei Dir kann's einem ja nicht gehen!  
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## pema (10. Dez. 2015)

Tja,
man tut eben was man kann.
petra


----------



## Tanny (10. Dez. 2015)

... heute habe ich dann mal wie versprochen Fotos von den "Bowlingkugeln" gemacht.
Ich würde sagen, diese Stadtvögel sind weit davon entfernt, zu verhungern.......


----------



## Flusi (10. Dez. 2015)

hi Kirstin,
das sind ja tolle Fotos
...und übertrieben hast Du in keinster Weise; diesen Vögelchen könnte man ja fast zu einer Diät raten 
na ja, aber es schmeckt halt
LG Flusi


----------



## Tanny (10. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Flusi, 

ja, die sind wirklich wohl genährt. Aber ich vermute, das liegt nicht an der Fütterung. 
Hier ist einfach auch in der Natur noch Nahrung im Überfluss. 
Ich habe auf der Rückfahrt bei mir am Hof einen Bussard fotografiert (leider unscharf, weil so weit weg), 
der sieht nicht viel schlanker aus: 

    

...und die stocken definitiv an keiner Futterstelle auf


----------



## troll20 (11. Dez. 2015)

Also unsere sind auch ganz schön fett.
Aber auch kein Wunder wenn das Futter auch noch rum rennt


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Dez. 2015)

yep, beobachte ich hier auch.....
dick & fett sind die __ Pieper.
Aufgrund der wirklich milden Witterung finden sie noch so viel zu fressen,
dass sie an den zusätzlich eingerichteten Futterstellen wohl nur 'naschen' kommen.
Soeben war ein 'Fridolin-Sproß' da und hat ganz gezielt nur die Leckerbissen im Futterhaus gestritzt!
Die beiden Eichhorn-Futterhäuser verschmäht er, da sind da 'nur' Nüsse drin!


----------



## jolantha (12. Dez. 2015)

Ich glaube, das mit der Folie wird mir nicht so gefallen 

   
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich hier irgendwo schon meinen Ton in Ton gekleideten Rasenrenner gezeigt habe ?
Durchs Küchenfenster aufgenommen.


----------



## Tanny (12. Dez. 2015)

Das spielt sich zwar nicht an meiner künstlichen Futterstelle ab, 
sondern an der natürlichen Futterstelle auf der anderen Straßenseite vor dem Haus: 

Seit rund 2 Wochen spielt sich täglich 2 x hier am Himmel ein gigantisches Schauspiel ab:
Morgens verdunkelt sich der Himmel und Hunderte von Nonnengänsen 
(zur Zeit werden es noch täglich mehr) ziehen mit 
ohrenbetäubendem Geschnatter von der Elbe, 
wo sie übernachten zurück ins Binnenland, um auf den Wiesen im Moor zu grasen. 

Abends dasselbe Spiel in die andere Richtung - zum Schlafen auf der Elbe. 

Solange Wiesen und Elbe offen bleiben, vermute ich, dass sie nicht weiter ziehen, sondern hier 
überwintern werden. 

Der Tisch ist ja reich gedeckt


----------



## Digicat (12. Dez. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das mit der Folie wird mir nicht so gefallen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 156705 Anhang anzeigen 156706
> Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich hier irgendwo schon meinen Ton in Ton gekleideten Rasenrenner gezeigt habe ?
> Durchs Küchenfenster aufgenommen.


Das ist ein Grünspecht, Anne ...
Naschen Ameisen ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Flusi (12. Dez. 2015)

hallo Kirstin,
schöne Bilder; wußte bisher gar nicht, daß es "Nonnengänse" gibt; und schööön sehen die aus
LG Flusi


----------



## Tanny (13. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Flusi, 

 ja, es ist ein echtes Schauspiel 

Vielleicht kennst Du sie unter dem Namen Weißwangengans?
http://www.brodowski-fotografie.de/beobachtungen/weisswangengans.hmtl#steckbrief

Ein paar Saatgänse sind in dem Schwarm auch dabei 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (13. Dez. 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Das ist ein Grünspecht, Anne ...
> Naschen Ameisen ...
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


Helmut, daß es ein Grünspecht ist, war mir klar, aber daß der nach Ameisen buddelt, 
wußte ich noch nicht . Danke


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Dez. 2015)

moin zusammen,
hallo Kirstin,
tolles Schauspiel. Gestern Abend auf dem Sender 'hr' eine Doku über
Meck.-Pomm., die Penne und anschl. über die Elbe gesehen.
Dort wurde beeindruckend gezeigt, wie viele Wasser-, Greif- und Watvögel
wieder an diesen beiden Flüssen leben, seitdem man hingeht und die jeweiligen Auen
nicht mehr 'platt macht' mit Traktorwalzen sondern im Gegenteil, diese Auen/Wiesen flutet,
Moore wieder wässert und max. Kühe zum Weiden raufstellt.... es war einfach nur schön zu sehen
wie geschwind sich Natur auch erholen kann.... lässt man sie natürlich agieren!


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Dez. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Helmut, daß es ein Grünspecht ist, war mir klar, aber daß der nach Ameisen buddelt,
> wußte ich noch nicht . Danke


Der ist bei uns auch. Der ist aber nicht auf Ameisen aus. Der sticht __ Würmer aus dem flach gemähten Rasen.


----------



## Tanny (15. Dez. 2015)

Heute hat meine Mutter mir eine besondere Überraschung gemacht 
Ich hatte ihr ja vor einigen Jahren diesen selbst gebauten Vogelfütterer, den ich auch habe, geschenkt. 
Das Holz war jetzt langsam morsch und so hat meine Mutter, weil ihr das Prinzip gut gefiel, sich das 
Teil schweißen lassen. 

Ich war total begeistert, als ich den Fütterer vor einigen Wochen bei ihr sah........und gestern fährt ein LKW auf den Hof und liefert 
mir auch einen Da hat meine Mutter, mir doch glatt auch einen bauen lassen

....und die Vögel sind begeistert!


----------



## Tanny (15. Dez. 2015)

Und auf der Terasse habe ich jetzt relativ nagersicher zwei weitere Futterstellen für Bodenfresser eingerichtet.
Eine Weichfutterstelle (Flocken, Früchte, Insekten) am Küchenfenster:

    

und eine Waldvogelfutterstelle (kleine Sämereien, Insekten) um die Ecke am Wohnzimmerfenster:

    

...und auf der Moorkoppel, wo auch die Gänse immer sind, erschien gestern ein Silberreiherpaar
- einen habe ich "erwischt" :


----------



## Christine (15. Dez. 2015)

So einen brauch ich auch, ich hab immer Angst um die Rotkehlchen. Unsere Spatzen sehen übrigens auch aus wie kleine Plumpsäcke...


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Dez. 2015)

moin Kirstin,
Du könntest glatt als 'Wildpark __ Pieper' firmieren
Hast aber auch immer tolle Ideen!
Unsere beiden selbstgebauten Vogelhäuser, die mit den bepflanzten Dächern,
werden derzeit vermehrt von Eichelhähern und Elstern angeflogen.
Eines der Vogelhäuser steht gerade mal 2,5 m entfernt von meinem Bürofenster,
stört die Bande überhaupt nicht. Die kleineren Arten wie Meisen & Co. trauen
sich dann erst mal nicht mehr.... aber so ist halt die Natur!


----------



## jolantha (16. Dez. 2015)

Für meine beiden dicken Wildtauben und die beiden Rabenkrähen mache ich ja auch eine Bodenfütterung. 
Sobald die beiden schwarzen Gesellen auftauchen, bleiben die kleine __ Pieper alles erst mal in sicherer
Entfernung sitzen. 
Nur ein paar besonders mutige Meisen hängen dann noch an den Knödeln.


----------



## Tanny (16. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Eva-Maria und Anne,

genau wegen der großen Vögel (Tauben, Krähen und so) und wegen des Katers,
der immer an den Futterstellen lauerte, habe ich vor 2 oder 3 Jahren glaube ich
diesen Fütterer "erfunden" und, allerdings aus Dachlatten, gebaut (hatte ich glaube ich hier im Forum damals vorgestellt).

Die Massen an großen Vögeln (so ein Futterplatz spricht sich ja rum) haben mir zum Schluss die Haare vom Kopf
gefressen abgesehen davon, dass die kleinen Vögel - gerade die scheueren - keine Chance mehr hatten.

Meine Mutter hatte durch die Stadtkrähen das Problem noch verschärfter.
Darum hatte ich ihr auch einen gebaut.

Ich hatte hier allerdings letzten Winter das Problem, dass sich die Wühlmäuse und die Ratten ihre Höhlenausgänge direkt
in den Fütterer gegraben haben, damit sie völlig vor Katzen und Greifvogel geschützt aus dem Vollen schöpfen konnten.

Darum habe ich dieses Jahr eine alte Duschwanne genommen und unter den Fütterer gestellt.
Auf dem Abflussloch liegt ein Stein. (Abfluss geht, aber Ratte kann nicht rein  )

Seither müssen die Nager von außen rein klettern. Das wissen auch schon die Katzen und sogar die Schleiereule.
Die Nager werden da jede Nacht abgefangen.

Ein unerwarteter Vorteil der Duschwanne ist, dass ich jeden Morgen vor der neuen Fütterung kurz mit einem Besen
alles unten an die Kanten fegen kann.

Dort fressen dann die Reste durchs Gitter die Hühner, Krähen und Tauben - also auch sie bekommen was ab und
auf dem Boden gammelt nichts mehr rum und zieht immer neue Nager an.

Außerdem habe ich dieses Jahr wie oben beschrieben die Futtersorten auf 3 verschiedene Futterstellen rund um s
Haus verteilt, so, dass die verschiedenen Vogelarten sich "ihre Futterstelle" ihren Bedürfnissen entsprechend
aussuchen können.

Das trägt jetzt schon Früchte.
Die Meisen, Finken und Sperlinge sind zu Hauf im Hauptfütterer.

Der Zaunkönig, das Rotkehlchen und manchmal auch die Amseln, zwei hier gebliebene Rotschwänze
und noch einige, die ich nicht kenne, gehen an die Weichfutterstellen, die nicht so stark von den anderen frequentiert sind.

Für die Weichfutterstellen habe ich ganz niedrige Vogelhäuser mit Rückwand (eigentlich für Wandaufhängung) und sehr
tief gezogenem Dach gekauft.

Zum einen kommt da der Regen nicht so rein (zumal da auch noch Steine rum liegen) und zum anderen ist den
Meisen und Sperlingen das zu eng - außer der Blaumeise - die ist auch gerne da.

Damit die Futterreste nicht zu Boden fallen und wieder Nager anziehen, habe ich die eine Futterstelle auf dem Tisch
auf ein altes Fensterfliegengitter gestellt und bei der anderen eine gelochte Gummifussmatte drunter gestellt.

Die kann man dann ab und an hoch nehmen und den Tisch abfegen.

Runter fällt da praktisch nichts mehr.

LG
Kirstin

PS die Eltern von einer kleinen Reiterin haben letztes Jahr die Idee mit dem Fütterer aufgegriffen und in ihren
großen Garten so ein Teil 2 Meter hoch begehbar - quasi wie eine Voliere - gebaut. Da ist ein Dach drauf und im Winter
stellen sie da empfindlichere __ Kübelpflanzen mit unter. Davon sind sie wohl auch total begeistert.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Dez. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Zum einen kommt da der Regen nicht so rein (zumal da auch noch Steine rum liegen) und zum anderen ist den
> Meisen und Sperlingen das zu eng - außer der Blaumeise - die ist auch gerne da.


Habe ich hier schon mal mein selbst gebautes Vogelhaus gezeigt? Plastikblumenschale oben, Stück Kantholz und Plastikblumenuntersatz unten. Das ganze mit ein paar Spax-Schrauben verbunden. Oben und Unten noch einen Lampenharken eingeschraubt und schon kann man es mit einem Strick über einen Ast am Baum hoch ziehen und zum nachfüllen nach unten lassen. Durch den Harken unten kann man noch ein weiteres Vogelhaus drunter hängen. Ohne Lampenharken kann man es natürlich irgendwo drauf stellen. Die Länge des gewählten Kantholz gibt den Spalt an. Die Plastikschale hatte einen kleinen Riss und so ist Ihr noch ein zweites Leben zu gekommen. Jetzt schon Länger als sämtliche gekauften Vogelhäuser welche ich mal hatte.


----------



## jolantha (17. Dez. 2015)

Totto, 
Deine Futterstelle finde ich Klasse, die Idee mit dem umgedrehten Blumentopf ist toll


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Dez. 2015)

hi Totto,
auch eine sehr gute Idee, und vor allem für viele sicherlich leichter umsetzbar
als andere hier vorgestellte Futterstellen.
Wie schaut's denn aus mit Fotos machen, geht das?
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es ein wenig dunkel sein könnte....


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Dez. 2015)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn aus mit Fotos machen, geht das?
> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es ein wenig dunkel sein könnte....


Hin im Schatten meines selbst gebauten Baumhauses für die Kinder.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Dez. 2015)

Halloooo,
Hab mal heute für die Vögel ein Weihnachtsfresschen vorbereitet.
Guckst Du hier...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,
und hier beim Fressen, dem Specht scheint's zu schmecken!  Nicht sooo tolle Bilder, da durch's Fenster geknipst.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Dez. 2015)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn aus mit Fotos machen, geht das?
> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es ein wenig dunkel sein könnte....


----------



## pema (26. Dez. 2015)

Das sieht ja aus wie ein wahres Kinderparadies...oder sitzt du immer mit der Kamera im Baumhaus.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Dez. 2015)

War richtig Arbeit das Baumhaus in den Baum zu basteln. Wie das Eichhörnchen rauf und wieder runter. Rauf und Brett anzeichnen , runter und Brett zusägen und wieder rauf und festschrauben. Da ist kein Brett wie das andere. Alles einzeln Eingepasst.
Alles in drei Wochen nach Feierabend als meine Frau mit den Kindern auf Mutter und Kindkur waren. Erst am Letztenwochenende konnte mir ein Kumpel helfen. Da ging es dann erheblich fixer. Er reicht das Brett rauf, ich zeichne an und wieder runter mit dem Brett, er hat dann unten gesägt und ich habe es wieder oben fest festgeschraubt. Wenn man nicht dauern den Baum rauf und runter muss geht es richtig ab.


----------



## jolantha (27. Dez. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> War richtig Arbeit das Baumhaus in den Baum zu basteln. Wie das Eichhörnchen rauf und wieder runter. Rauf und Brett anzeichnen , runter und Brett zusägen und wieder rauf und festschrauben. Da ist kein Brett wie das andere. Alles einzeln Eingepasst.



Oooooch Du armer, eine Runde Mitleid    ---
Spaß beiseite, ist einfach nur toll geworden, gefällt mir gut !


----------

